# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  χρειαζομαι τον καλυτερο ψυχοθεραπευτη ΓΣΘ!!Βοηθηστε με

## afrula

Για εμμονες ιδεες,καταναγκασμους συνεχεια και ως επακολουθο η καταθλιψη.Αθηνα μενω .Παιδια να εχει εμπειρια γιατι θελω να γινω καλα ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ!!!Βοηθηστε δεν μπορω αλλο να πηγαινω στο φοιτητη να κανει πρακτικη πανω μου!!!:(

----------


## afrula

Δε μπορω να στειλω u2u δε ξερω γιατι και το χω πει 100 φορες !!!Σε αυτον που με συστησες τον εχω ακουστα και ηθελα να παω αλλα βρισκεται στο ιδιο γραφειο με μια ψυχοθεραπευτρια που πηγαινα και δε βοηθησε και μου πε οτι δε γινεται να ρθεις στο ιδιο γραφειο.:(

----------


## giwta2

΄στην Αυτογνωσία θα βρείς ότι θέλεις ψάξε το λίγο.Και γιατί να μην σε δει αυτός; τσάμπα θα πάς;τι σημασία εχει αν είναι στό ίδι γραφείο ααν κλείσεις σε αυτόν ραντεβού

----------


## PETRAN

Αφρο δες λίγο αν έχει γεμίσει το μποξ σου με u2u. Αν έχει γεμίσει τσεκάρεις τα τετραγωνάκια και μετά πατάς την επιλογή \"delete\" κάτω και μετά την επιλογή \"empty\" αριστερά για να αδειάσει και ο κάδος με τα deleted μηνύματα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις κάνει στο λέω. :)

----------


## Asterix

Παιδιά,εάν μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει και εμένα κάποια πρόταση κάποιος θα του ήμουνα ιδιαίτερα ευγνώμων...Για εντός Αθηνών...Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## melene

ton kalυτερο τον ξερω εγω..το εχω βασικα.ειναι ο καλυτερος και δεν σου το λεω υοικειμενικα μονο αλλα και αντικειμενικα.ηταν η απαντηση που πηρα απο πολλους οταν εκανα την ιδια ακριβως ερωτηση.
το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι στοιχιζει 80ευρω η ωρα...δυστυχως..αν θες να σου στειλω στοιχεια πες μου.
παντως να ξερεις ειναι ο καλυτερος γνωσιακος για να μην πω της ελλαδας,της αθηνας τουλαχιστον..

----------


## melene

οποιος θελει γενικα να μου στειλει να με ρωτησει..υπαρχουν και πληροφοριες στο διαδικτυο για τον τυπο αυτο και οποιαδηποτε αλλη απορια εγω ειμαι εδω!

----------


## Asterix

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιες πληροφορίες μέσω U2U???

----------


## Asterix

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...Να\'σαι καλά...

----------


## melene

τιποτα!
γενικα το θεωρω λιγο ξιπασμενο να κατσω να του κανω διαφημιση για αυτο και δε λεω πολλα.
δεν θελω να θεωρηθει πως τον προωθω γιατι δεν ισχυει.απλα επειδη εσεις εδω μεσα με εχετε βοηθησει κατα καιρους παρα πολυ αυτος ειναι ο δικος μου τροπος να βοηθησω.
εχω βοηθηθει αρκετα σε σημειο να μην αναγνωριζω και να εντυπωσιαζομαι απο αντιδρασεις μου για αυτο και σας τον συστινω.
αυτα λοιπον δεν λεω κατι παραπανω!
ελπιζω να σας βοηθησει οσο βοηθαει και εμενα!

----------


## gamder11

για να μην ανοιξω αλλο thread πειτε μου ρε παιδια τη γνωμη σας,

ειμουνα πολυ κατα των φαρμακων αλλα 3 χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας δεν εχω βοηθηθει καθολου.θα με βοηθησουν?η θα ψαχνω μετα απο λιγους μηνες για αλλες λυσεισ?

----------


## melene

gamder εσυ τι προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεις αν επιτρεπεται?βοηθανε ναι,τα χαπια..απλα σε εχουν σε καταστολη μην περιμενεις να σου λυσουν το προβλημα.
η προηγουμενη γιατρος μου μου ελεγε οτι τα χαπια αποτελουν την θεραπεια,τελικα δεν το πιστευω καθολου αυτο...τα αντικαταθλιπτικα παντως(θα μιλησω για αυτα μιας και εχω σχετικη εμπειρια)δεν ειναι τιποτα.θελω να πω πως πολυς χαμος εχει γινει για αυτα τα χαπια και γενικα τα ψυχοφαρμακα.ταμπου βασικα,αυτο φταιει..δηλαδη μια αντιβιωση πολυ περισσοτερο επιβαρυνει τον οργανισμο απο ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο...
οπως ειπα και πριν δεν θεωρω οτι αποτελουν την θεραπεια.παρολα αυτα σου δινουν μια ωθηση στο να σκεφτεις καλυτερα και πιο ξεκαθαρα καποια πραγματα,στην ουσια αποτελουν ενα εργαλειο που σε βοηθα να λυσεις το προβλημα σου αλλα δεν φτανει μονο αυτο..

----------


## afrula

εχω μπερδευτει.Ο ενας μου λεγε μην απαντας στις ιδεες παμε παρακατω τι θα κανεις στη ζωη σου και οτι αυτα ειναι παραλογα.Αλλα θυμαμαι ειχα παει σε εναν και με πηγαινε στο καθρεπτη και μου λεγε εισαι γαλα εισαι χιονι εισαι τερας εισαι...εισαι....δηλαδη την αρρωστεια μου και τρομαξα αλλα πιστευω αυτος ηταν ο καλυτερος.Τι ψυχοθεραπεια ηταν αυτη?Συμπεριφορικη?Και τι διαφορα εχει με τη γνωσιακη?Βοηθηστε με γιατι ειναι κριμα να χανω αλλο τα ζωη μου παιδια.:(

----------


## melene

μαλλον αφρουλα αυτο που περιγραφεις γνωσιακη ειναι..δεν εχει σημασια ποια ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ γνωσιακης και συμπεριφοριστικης μιας και συνηθως αυτες οι δυο πανε πακετο δλδ συνδυαζονται..πολυ σπανια θα πεσεις σε καποιον ο οποιος να ναι μονο το ενα απο τα δυο.

----------


## afrula

melene καταλαβα οτι ειναι συμπεριφορικη και οτι αυτη χρειαζεται στη θεραπεια ocd.Αλλα που να ψαξω?Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## melene

ποσα χρηματα μπορεις να ξοδεψεις?

----------


## afrula

τι να πω?το πα στους γονεις μου και ειπαν δε μπορουν δεν εχουν λεφτα.Αλλα προτεινε μου εσυ και θα δουμε.Εχεις κανεναν?

----------


## melene

nai εχω εναν παρα πολυ καλο αλλα δυστυχως ειναι 80 ευρω την ωρα.βεβαια μπορεις να πηγαινεις και βδομαδα παρα βδομαδα..θες να σου στειλω στοιχεια?
γενικα να ξερεις καλο γνωσιακο με λιγοτερα απο 80 αντε 70 δεν θα βρεις..

----------


## afrula

το ξερω, ναι στειλε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## afrula

Ρε παιδια ολοι εσεις που εχετε ocd που κανετε ψυχοθεραπεια???Δε μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε???:(

----------


## melene

αφρουλα σου εστειλα!

----------


## afrula

ευχαριστω.Τον εχω ακουστα ειναι στο ιδιο γραφειο με 2 γυναικες σε μια απο τις οποιες πηγαινα αλλα της ελεγα για τις εμμονες και μου λεγε ξεπερασε το ειναι τρελλο παμε παρακατω τι θα κανεις στη ζωη σου?ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ?

----------


## afrula

ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΙΚΗ?

----------


## melene

ναι!και γνωσιακη και συμπεριφορικη

----------


## melene

δεν ξερω πως θα λειτουργησει αυτος..σε εμενα παντως δεν κανει ετσι..συζηταμε παρα πολυ.
δεν εκμηδενιζει αυτα που νιωθω,τα σεβεται και χαιρομαι για αυτο..μπορει να με μαλωσει,μπορει να μου θυμωσει,να μου χαιδεψει τα αυτια,να ειναι ηρεμος,μπορει να κανει τα παντα..την καταλληλη στιγμη.μπορει να σου πει το ιδιο πραγμα..αμα στο πει μια,δυο τρεις και δει οτι δεν πιανει δεν ειναι και ηλιθιος ο ανθρωπος θα δοκιμασει κατι αλλο.
γενικα ειναι χαρισματικος και οι λεξεις τις οποιες χρησιμοποιει για να σε κανει να καταλαβεις ειναι τοσο προσεγμενες και ευστοχες που ειναι σαν να γινεται ενα κλικ στον εγκεφαλο σου..
δοκιμασε το,οχι μονο μια φορα..στην αρχη μπορει να σε προσσεγγισει σαν φιλος..μην σου κανει εντυπωσει αν κανει και χιουμορ..εμενα συνεχεια μου το κανει..ξερεις λοιπον τι εχω καταλαβει με αυτη τη συμπεριφορα, οτι μιας και αυτος που ξερει καλυτερα απο τον καθενα τι εχω δεν ανησυχει αρα δεν υπαρχει λογος να το κανω ουτε και εγω.αυτο με εχει σωσει,δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο..

----------


## afrula

τα ιδια λεφτα εδινα και στην αλλη περιπου και δε με βοηθησε.Ολοι ιδιοι ειναι εκεινοι.Οcd δεν εχεις?Πως σε βοηθαει στους καταναγκασμους δηλαδη?Στα ρωταω γιατι η αλλη δε με βοηθησε .

----------


## afrula

βρε melene τι εμμονες εχεις αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## afrula

ποσο καιρο κανεις?

----------


## melene

εχω φοβικη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου εγω..
τα δικα μου \'\'κολληματα\'\' ηταν αλλα..ειχα αρρωστοφοβια,πολυ εντονη ομως..μου ειχε κολλησει και με βασανιζε καθημερινα η σκεψη οτι θα παθω μια συγκεκριμενη παθηση..μου ειχε γινει εμμονη ιδεα πως να σου πω..ε λοιπον με μια μονο επισκεψη δεν εχω ξανασκεφτει ουτε στο ελαχιστο ολα αυτα,καθολου!δεν θελω να σου πω πως με εκανε να το ξεπερασω ,μπορει να σου φανει και χαζο ομως το πιο σημαντικο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι του εχω τεραστια εμπιστοσυνη και απλα ο,τι μου λεει να κανω το κανω στα τυφλα.τον εμπιστευομαι τοσο πολυ που δεν χωραει καμια αμφισβητηση στο κεφαλι και ουσιαστικα εχω παραδωθει στα χερια του γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη πως ειναι το μονο ατομο που ξερει να με κατευθυνει σωστα.νιωθω πως νοιαζεται για εμενα..και αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι ο,τι σημαντικοτερο.

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα το δικο σου προβλημα ειναι γενικο.Εμενα ειναι ειδικο.Καταγκασμους εχεις η ειχες?Εγω να φανταστεις που εφτασα εχω παρει το καπακι του axe και σκεφτομαι υπαρχει μαυρος σαν το καπακι?κολλησα σαυτο τωρα.Εκει πως θα με βοηθησει???????

----------


## melene

κοιτα δεν νομιζω να ασχολειται καθε φορα με τον καθε ψυχαναγκασμο που σου προκειπτει.
το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το καπακι του αξ,ειναι αλλο και ξεσπαει ετσι..θα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι αλλη ειναι η αιτια και αλλο το αποτελεσμα.το θεμα δεν ειναι να διωξεις αυτες τις σκεψεις αλλα να μαθεις να τις διαχειριζεσαι για να μπορεις σε πρωτη φαση να γινεις πιο λειτουργικη και στο τελος να καταφερεις να τις διωχνεις με το που εμφανιζονται.
δεν υπαρχει γενικο προβλημα και εξιδεικευμενο.και το δικο μου μπορω να σου πω ειναι εξιδεικευμενο..δεν ειναι εξιδεικευμενη η αγοραφοβια?

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα αν εχω κολλησει στον καταναγκασμο πως θα ξεκολλησω καλη μου?Εχει εμπειρια ?40αρης ειναι μην ειναι κανενας νεος φοβαμαι.

----------


## afrula

αγοραφοβια και κοινωνικη φοβια το ιδιο ειναι?Το χω και εγω αυτο?Σε βοηθησε καθολου σε αυτο?Ποσο καιρο τον εχεις?

----------


## melene

οχι αλλο ειναι η κοινωνικη και αλλο η αγοραφοβια..κανουμε μαζι περιπου 4 μηνες και παω βδομαδα παρα βδομαδα.
ειναι καθηγητης πανεπιστημιου ο ανθρωπος,δεν ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια καπου 40 εκει..
ξερεις ειναι πολυ ωραιο αισθημα εκει που εισαι πολυ ασχημα ψυχολογικα να λες οτι δεν πειραζει υπαρχει και αυτος ο ανθρωπος..

----------


## afrula

melene τον πηρα τηλεφωνο.Μπορεις να του πεις κατι για τη τιμη?

----------


## afrula

στειλε μου με y2u το τηλ.σου το κινητο να σου στειλω το ονομα μου.

----------


## melene

αν θες στειλε μου σε προσωπικο μηνυμα το ονομα σου.
πως σου φανηκε?και ποια τιμη θα σου ηταν ενταξει εσενα?

----------


## afrula

δε μπορω να στειλω u2u εγω.Στειλε εσυ αν γινοταν 50 η 60 θα με εσωζες .Οι γονεις μου ειναι συνταξιουχοι!!Και εγω αντι να δουλευω παλευω με τα χρωματα...

----------


## afrula

δεν ειπαμε πολλα .Θα τον παρω τη Πεμπτη να κλεισω ραντεβου μου ειπε.Ακουστηκε καλος.Λες να με βοηθησει?Σου βαζε ασκησεις να κανεις εξω η στο σπιτι?Για τους καταναγκασμους αν κολλουσες πολυ σου μιλουσε γιαυτον η δε νοιαζοταν?Η προηγουμενη δε νοιαζοταν καθολου!!

----------


## PETRAN

Πως είσαι σήμερα αφρούλα? Θα κλείσεις ραντεβού αύριο?

----------


## afrula

ειμαι χαλια.εχω κοψει και το ταβορ και παω να σκασω.μου εχει ερθει και φοβος για εξω ,γιατι εχω κλειστει μεσα.Τη παρασκευη εχω τον ψυχιατρο μου και απο Δευτερα ψαχνω για ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## PETRAN

Δεν θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο τον θεραπευτή που σου είπε η melene? Εεε άμα είσαι χάλια πάρε τηλέφωνο τον γιατρό να πάρεις κανα ταβοράκι δεν κάνει κακό που και που. Καμια φίλενάδα η φίλο δεν έχεις να σου κάνει παρεούλα? Βρες κάτι να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου.

----------


## Asterix

Melene,επειδή εγώ δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω U2U θέλω να σου κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για τον θεραπευτή που μού πρότεινες...Εάν μπορείς απάντα μέσω U2U ή έστω απάντα εδώ...1]Το γραφείο του εάν είναι δίπλα στον σταθμό που μου είπες,2]ο συγκεκριμένος εάν χορηγεί φάρμακα,3]ξέρεις εάν δέχεται πρω\'ι\'νά ραντεβού και 4]αυτό που μού είπες να του πω για το όνομα θα καταλάβει για ποια μιλάω μην αρχίσει και με ρωτάει και δεν ξέρω τι να του απαντήσω...Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## afrula

melene επειδη ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ U2U στειλε μου το ονομα σου.Και τι να πω???

----------


## melene

afrula mou τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου.οκ θα σου στειλω το ονομα μου σε υ2υ!
αστεριξ!!!ναι ειναι διπλα στον σταθμο..αστεριξ,αν θες σου δινω το μσν μου και ο,τι θες το συζηταμε εκει!

----------


## melene

αφρουλα σου το στειλα!πες μου αν το πηρες αν ειναι να το ξαναστειλω!

----------


## krino

τα μυνηματα αντιμετωπιζουν καποια προβληματα,
δειχνουν λαθος λινκ.

Βαλτε αυτο το λινκ σε οσους δεν τα βγαζει απευθειας μεχρι να το δει ο αντμιν,
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/memcp.php

----------


## melene

KRINO?αυτο που ειδα εγω τωρα,κανοντας κλικ σε αυτο απο πανω βγαζει το μειλ μου.
το βγαζει και σε εσενα ?

----------


## melene

αμαν!απο κατω εχει και τα μηνυματα μου...πες μου οτι δεν μπορει να τα δει οποιος θελει...

----------


## melene

α!μηπως ειμαι λιγο χαζη?στον καθε ενα βγαζει τα δικα του?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by melene_
> αμαν!απο κατω εχει και τα μηνυματα μου...πες μου οτι δεν μπορει να τα δει οποιος θελει...



γιατι καλε εχεις τιποτα απορρητο?
:P

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melene_
> αμαν!απο κατω εχει και τα μηνυματα μου...πες μου οτι δεν μπορει να τα δει οποιος θελει...
> 
> 
> ...


fysika και οχι...κουβεντα να γινεται;)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by melene_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οκ τοτε.....
δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανησυχεις.

Το ποστ το εκανα, γιατι πιθανον καποιοι να μην μπορουσαν να βρουν λυση μεχρι να διορθωθει το προβλημα.

----------


## Miranda

melene, σου έχω στείλει U2U. Δεν ξέρω αν σου ήρθε.

----------


## melene

tvra το διαβαζω!

----------


## afrula

Melene σευχαριστω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου.Θα κλεισω ραντεβου αυτη την εβδομαδα.Μακαρι να ναι ο τελευταιος και ο καλυτερος να ελευθερωθω επιτελους και να γινω ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ!!!Να σαι καλα παντοτε και να χεις παντοτε υγεια εσυ και οι αγαπημενοι σου γιατι μονο αυτο χρειαζεται...:)

----------


## afrula

Melene τον πηρα και θα παω τη Τεταρτη το απογευμα.Καλυτερη τιμη δεν κανει και ολη μερα τσακωνομαι με τους γονεις μου μεχρι που τους εβρισα.Παιρνει πολλα ρε γαμωτο!60 επρεπε να παιρνει.80????Ποιος ειναι?.Τουλαχιστον να γινω καλα αλλιως θα του τα ζητησω πισω...ελεος :P100 παιρνει ο ψυχιατρος 80 αυτος μεχρι το πασχα οι γονεις μου θα ναι φυλακη.Συνταξιουχοι με ενοικιο κιολας!!!

----------


## melene

και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω..αστα να πανε..στην αρχη το σκεφτομουν πολυ ομως θα δεις οτι αφου πας θα πεις οτι αξιζε να δωσεις τοσα χρηματα..γενικα η γνωσιακη κοστιζει παρα πολυ..τεταρτη ε?εγω πεμπτες παω αλλα παω βδομαδα παρα βδομαδα.μηπως να κανες κατι τετοιο?

----------


## afrula

οχι ειναι επειγουσα κατασταση τον εχω αναγκη.Θα δω.Θα παμε φυλακη προβλεπω!!

----------


## Asterix

Melene,καλησπέρα...Να σε ρωτήσω λίγο κάτι???Ξέρεις εάν μπορώ να κλέισω ραντεβού μαζί του και το πρω\'\'ί\'\'???

----------


## aretiva

Melene σου ειχα στείλει και εγώ U2U... Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις δει... Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο θα ήθελα και εγω μερικές πληροφορίες για τον συγκεκριμένο... Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## melene

aretiva καλημερα!δεν εχω λαβει κανενα μηνυμα...αν θες ξαναστειλτο..

----------


## aretiva

Στο ξαναστειλα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το πάρεις. Απλά θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου στείλεις κάποιες πληροφορίες για τον γιατρό σου. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## afrula

δε με ανελαβε.Ειπε ειμαι βαρια περιπτωση.Δε ξερω καλυτερα να αυτοκτονησω δεν αντεχω αλλο:(

----------


## amelie74

απ\'οσο γνωριζω ενας ψυχοθεραπευτης εχει το δικαιωμα να αρνηθει να αναλλαβει εναν ασθενη για τους δκους τους χ,Υ,Ζ λογους.
αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ομως ειναι οτι η συγκεκριμενη δεν σε ανελλαβε επειδη σε χαρακτηρισε \"βαρια\" περιπτωση.
σορρυ αλλα τσαντιστηκα μαζι της.
πρωτον τι παει να πει \"ελαφρια\" και \"βαρια\" περιπτωση.δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου τετοιου τυπου ταμπελες.
και δευτερον αν δεν μπορει να αναλλαβει μια \"βαρια\" περιπτωση σημαινει οτι δεν εχει και πολλα κοτσια.
σε λιγο θα μας ζητησει να βλεπει μονο απολυτα υγιη ατομα για να μην κουραζεται:o
(σορρυ μελεν το ξερω οτι εσενα σε εχει βοηθησει, αλλα μολις διαβασα το μηνυμα της αφρουλας τα πηρα στο κρανιο...)

----------


## afrula

εγω τωρα επαψα να κλαιω με απογοητευσε πολυ.Μου συστησε ψυχοθεραπευτη-ψυχιατρο για να ξερει λεει και τα χαπια τι κανουν.Θα παω σε αυτον μαλλον.Αυριο θα το σκεφτω.Αλλα νομιζα και πιστευα οτι θα ημουν με αυτον.Μου ειπε οτι ειμαι βαρια περιπτωση επειδη παιρνω effexor,dumyrox και τρανξενε αγχολυτικο και οτι το περιβαλλον στο σπιτι ειναι ποολυ βαρυ.Εγω αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι δε μπορουσε να κανει τιποτα και οτι ηταν ασχετος.Ειναι για πολυ ηπιες περιπτωσεις συγγνωμη αλλα τον βρηκα ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟ!!!!

----------


## melene

afrula λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτη την εκβαση των πρααγματων:(

----------


## melene

να σε παρακαλεσω ομως να μην το λες ασχετο και ανικανο γιατι υπαρχει εστω ενας ανθρωπος(εγω) για τον οποιο αυτος που αποκαλλεις εσυ ετσι ειναι σανιδα σωτηριας και να σου πω την αληθεια με θιγει..:(
δεν εκατσε να συνεργαστειτε δεν ειναι κακο αυτο.εγω θα σου προτεινα να ακολουθησεις ακριβως αυτα που σου ειπε.

----------


## afrula

συγγνωμη αλλα καταλαβε με

----------


## melene

katαλαβαινω και λυπαμαι..:(

αν θες τη γνωμη μου,επειδη του εχω τυφλη εμπιστοσυνη πηγαινε εκει που σου πε.

----------


## aretiva

Ισως να είναι καλύτερα έτσι. Σου είπε την αλήθεια. Είναι καλύτερα να σε απογοητεύσει τώρα παρά να στηρίξεις όλες σου τις ελπίδες εκεί και στο τέλος να μην βλέπεις καμιά διαφορά. 
Και για να μην παραξηγηθώ, δεν τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο. Απλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις καλό είναι να κοιτάμε την θετική πλευρά των πραγμάτων. Ακολούθησε την συμβουλή του και προσπάθησε για το καλύτερο... Για σένα...

----------


## afrula

Αυτο θα κανω ,παντως επειδη ημουν πολυ νευριασμενη ει χε και καλα.Φιλικος,αμεσος,χιουμο .Αλλα ειμαι στεναχωρημενη πολυ γιατι με ειπε βαρια περιπτωση.Τωρα δε ξερω τι να κανω και με τα χαπια γιατι με τα dumyrox εχουν μπλοκαρει το μυαλο βλεπω το βαμβακι και εχω αμφιβολιες αν φαινομαι ετσι!!!!!!!ΕΧΩ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΕΙ.Πηρα το γιατρο και μου πε να τα κοψω και να παρω abilify kai klaiv vw tvra.Του πα δε τα παιρνω φοβαμαι και μου πε μεινε ετσι και θα τα πουμε στο ραντεβου το φεβρουαριο.Το αντιψυχωσικο αυτο τι ειναι?

----------


## PETRAN

Abilify είναι καλό άτυπο αντι-ψυχωσικό το παίρνει και ένας γνωστός μου. Για δοκίμασε το.


Πρέπει να ψάξεις για άλλο ψυχο-θεραπευτή αφρο. Υπάρχουν μερικοί πολύ καλοί σε Γ-Σ θεραπεία. Πότε ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα σε σένα, σε ποια ηλικία περίπου?

----------


## aretiva

Καμιά φορά, λέξεις όπως \'\'βαριά περίπτωση\'\' ηχούν άσχημα μέσα μας. Και μας ρίχνουν αρκετά. Και νομίζω ότι περισσότερο οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι συμβαίνουν τόσα πολλά πράγματα μέσα στο μυαλό μας. Που ίσως να μην τα ελέγχουμε και πολύ. Μην μείνει το μυαλό σου σε αυτή τη κουβέντα. Σκέψου το ότι απλά είσαι μια \'\'διαφορετική περίπτωση\'\'. Λίγο περισσότερο πολύπλοκη για έναν ψυχολόγο...
Δώσε χρόνο και στον ψυχολόγο που θα πας και στον ψυχίατρό σου και στα φαρμακά σου... Αλλά κυρίως δώσε χρόνο στον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου... Μην κολλάς σε λέξεις... Απλά, ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ...

----------


## afrula

Moυ συστησε να παω σε ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη για να γνωριζει και τα φαρμακα.Δε ξερω εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## velout

Ελεος ποια με τη γνωσιακη την εχει δει πανακεια για ολα τα προβληματα...Εχει βγει γνωσιακη για κοινωνικη φοβια για Ιδψ για μετατραυματικο στρεσ!για σεξουαλικες δυσλειτουργιες.Σε λιγο θα βγει γνωσιακη για θεραπεια ομοφυλοφυλιας και παιδεραστιας!Μην πιστευετε οτι παπαρα βγαζουν οι lilly και η glaxo μαζι με τις ασφαλιστικες των Αμερικανων.Ειναι τοις πασοις γνωστο οτι τη φτιαξαν γιατι ειναι πιο συντομη και φθηνη για να καλυψουν το κοστος των ταμειων.Καμια γνωσιακη δεν μπορει να αλλαξει τον ανθρωπο και αυτο το ξερουν και οι ιδιοι οι γιατροι θεραπευτες.Με 20 συνεδριες δεν μπορεις να κανεις μαγικα στον αλλον και να του αλλαξεις τη χημεια του εγκεφαλου..Η ψυχοδυναμικη αντιθετα ειναι πιο ανθρωπινη δεν εχει χρονικους περιορισμους και συγκεκριμενους στοχους αλλα βλεπει τον ανθρωπο σαν μια οντοτητα που εξελισσεται στο συνολο της προσωπικοτητας του.Καθε αλλαγη θελει χρονο αλλα πιστευω οτι αξιζει να προσπαθησει κανεις.Μην πετατε τα λεφτα σας ασκοπα σε ατομα που τελειωσαν μια Παντειο και ενα ΦΠΨ με εντελωσ γενικες γνωσεις και καναν 2 σεμιναρια για να ονομαστουν σε γνωσιακοι θεραπευτες.Ο σωστος θεραπευτης πρεπει να χει κανει και ο ιδιοσ προσωπικη αναλυση ωστε να ειναι ισορροπημενος και να μπορει να ελιχθει αναλογα με τον ασθενη.Η γνωσιακη δεν το παρεχει αυτο και γιαυτο ειναι της ξεπετας.Αμα θελετε ακουστε με εξαλλου δικα σας ειναι τα λεφτα οτι θελετε τα κανετε.

----------


## melene

eixes προσωπικη εμπειρια αληθεια με την γνωσιακη γιατι μαλλον απο τα λεγομενα σου,οχι...
αυτο που κανει ειναι οτι και οι αλλες μορφες ψυχοθεραπειας απλα με αλλον τροπο και εμενα μπορω να πω οτι μου ταιριαζει απολυτα.μιας και ανεφερες συγκεκριμενα τη ψυχοδυναμικη εκει ναι,μπορω να πω πως ηταν πεταμενα λεφτα..καταλαβα καποια πραγματα αλλα το ποβλημα ηταν εκει καθημερινα να με εμποδιζει να απολαυσω απο τα πιο απλα μεχρι τα πιο σημαντικα πραγματα της ζωης μου,να εχω μια ποιοτητα ζωης αστα να πανε και να αγωνιω καθε φορα πως θα βρω τα χρηματα μιας και δεν ειναι καθολου ευελικτη..πρεπει να πηαινεις συστηματικα.
μπορει οταν ξεπερασω το προβλημα μου να κανω,μη σου πω μπορει να κανω και ψυχαναλθση η ακομα και gestalt ,γιατι οχι?αλλα τωρα που καιγομαι,οχι..με τιποτα..γιατι?για να ειμαι σε 3-4 χρονια καλα και αν?οχι ευχαριστω,δε θα παρω..
οσο για τους πανικους τωρα...
ο πανικος,η κριση πανικου καλυτερα,ειναι ενας βιαστης..σου βιαζει την ψυχη,μονο ετσι θα μπορουσα να αποδωσω πληρως πως νιωθω.απο τη στιγμη που θα βιαστεις μια φορα θα το κουβαλας συνεχεια μαζι σου..γιατι να ανατρεξω στα παιδικα μου χρονια?γιατι να αναλυσω ολες μα ολες τις οπτικες γωνιες του ιδιου πραγματος ξανα και ξανα..ωραια..και τι?λυθηκε?αυτο που μου συνεβη σημερα λυθηκε?
διαφωνω καθετα μαζι σου και λυπαμαι που εισαι τοσο απολυτος.
οσο για τις 20 συνεδριες ειναι αληθεια πως περιπου τοσο χρειαζεται..αμα καποιος λες μεχρι τοτε δεν ειναι καλα ο θεραπευτης του θα τον στειλει?θα του πει εληξε η συνεργασια μας?τι ακριβως?

----------


## melene

και δεν αναφρω τυχαια τους πανικους..ειναι το δικο μου προβλημα και ενα σωρο αλλων ανθρωπων και εδω μεσα και εκει εξω..σε αυτο εχω εμπειρια ,για αυτο μιλαω;)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by velout_
> Ελεος ποια με τη γνωσιακη την εχει δει πανακεια για ολα τα προβληματα...Εχει βγει γνωσιακη για κοινωνικη φοβια για Ιδψ για μετατραυματικο στρεσ!για σεξουαλικες δυσλειτουργιες.Σε λιγο θα βγει γνωσιακη για θεραπεια ομοφυλοφυλιας και παιδεραστιας!Μην πιστευετε οτι παπαρα βγαζουν οι lilly και η glaxo μαζι με τις ασφαλιστικες των Αμερικανων.Ειναι τοις πασοις γνωστο οτι τη φτιαξαν γιατι ειναι πιο συντομη και φθηνη για να καλυψουν το κοστος των ταμειων.Καμια γνωσιακη δεν μπορει να αλλαξει τον ανθρωπο και αυτο το ξερουν και οι ιδιοι οι γιατροι θεραπευτες.Με 20 συνεδριες δεν μπορεις να κανεις μαγικα στον αλλον και να του αλλαξεις τη χημεια του εγκεφαλου..Η ψυχοδυναμικη αντιθετα ειναι πιο ανθρωπινη δεν εχει χρονικους περιορισμους και συγκεκριμενους στοχους αλλα βλεπει τον ανθρωπο σαν μια οντοτητα που εξελισσεται στο συνολο της προσωπικοτητας του.Καθε αλλαγη θελει χρονο αλλα πιστευω οτι αξιζει να προσπαθησει κανεις.Μην πετατε τα λεφτα σας ασκοπα σε ατομα που τελειωσαν μια Παντειο και ενα ΦΠΨ με εντελωσ γενικες γνωσεις και καναν 2 σεμιναρια για να ονομαστουν σε γνωσιακοι θεραπευτες.Ο σωστος θεραπευτης πρεπει να χει κανει και ο ιδιοσ προσωπικη αναλυση ωστε να ειναι ισορροπημενος και να μπορει να ελιχθει αναλογα με τον ασθενη.Η γνωσιακη δεν το παρεχει αυτο και γιαυτο ειναι της ξεπετας.Αμα θελετε ακουστε με εξαλλου δικα σας ειναι τα λεφτα οτι θελετε τα κανετε.




Velout δεν είναι θέμα προσεγγίσεων, είναι το τι έχει αποδειχθεί να πιανει επιστημονικά. Γιατί η Γ-Σ θεραπεία να μην πιάνει παντού αφού στηρίζεται σε γενική θεωρία της ψυχολογίας? Όπως ακριβώς άλλωστε και η ψυχοδυναμική. Που κολλάνε η glaxo και η Lilly, αυτές είναι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες που ποτέ δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την ανάπτυξη ψυχοθεραπειών. Οι ψυχοθεραπείες τεστάρονται από ερευνητές παγκοσμίως και αν μη τι άλλο, ευτυχώς είναι ένας τομέας που δεν παίζουν συμφέροντα σε αντίθεση με τα φάρμακα. Η Γ-Σ θεραπεία βασίζεται κυρίως στην πειραματική ψυχολογία δεν είναι εδραιωμένη α-posteriori όπως και η ψυχοδυναμική. Άλλωστε και η μοντέρνα μορφή της ψυχανάλυσης γνωστή ως βραχεία ψυχοδυναμική προσπαθεί να βασιστεί σε έρευνες και σε πειραματικά δεδομένα της επιστημονικής ψυχολογίας για να στηρίξει τα θεραπευτικά της αποτελέσματα. Επίσης αυτοί που τελειώνουν ΦΠΨ δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν ως ψυχολόγοι. Επίσης μόνο στην ελλάδα οι ψυχολόγοι δουλεύουν με το πρώτο πτυχίο (νομικά μιλώντας) σε Αγγλιά και Αμερική πρέπει να έχεις το ανάλογο 3ετές διδακτορικό στην κλινική ψυχολογία (DClinPsy) που ως βάση έχει πειραματικά δεδομένα και \"γνωστικό\" πυρήνα, όμως υπάρχει και εκπαίδευση σε άλλες μορφές όπως βραχεία ψυχοδυναμική, γνωστική-αναλυτική, θεραπεία σχημάτων κλπ. Γενικά οι ψυχολόγοι παγκοσμίως δουλεύουν σαν \"scientists-practicioners\" πάντα με βάση εμπειρικά δεδομένα και όχι με όποια προσέγγιση του κατέβει του καθενώς όπως πολοί νομίζουν (και δυστυχώς κάνουν) στην Ελλάδα. Δεν είναι καλλιτέχνης ο ψυχολόγος να κάνει ότι του κατέβει. Άλλα και στην Ελλάδα οι ποιο πολοί σωστοί ψυχολόγοι που δουλεύουν θεραπευτικά είτε έχουν κάνει μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στην κλινική ψυχολογία (2-3 χρόνια σε Αθήνα η Θεσσ) είτε (η και) 4 χρόνια Γνωστικής-ΣΥμεπριφορικής θεραπείας παρακαλώ. Μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε πράγματα.


Όσο για την ΙΨΔ η παγκοσμίως αναγνωρισμένη μεθοδός που χρησιμοποιείται σαν πτώτη αντιμετώπιση είναι μια καθαρά συμπεριφορικά μέθοδος (και ούτε καν γνωστική) γνωστή ως \"Έκθεση και Αναστολή αντίδρασης/τελετής\" στην οποία το άτομο εκτίθεται σταδιακά και επανειλημμένα στο ερέθισμα που του προκαλεί την \"τελετή\" και μέσα από τεχνικές χαλάρωσης προσπαθεί να \"συγκρατήσει\" την συμπεριφορά του (π.χ. να μην πλήνει χέρια η να μην τσεκάρει κλπ.) Αν γίνει αυτό συνεχόμενα τότε το άτομο όπως και οι ηρωινομανείς βελτιώνεται δραματικά. Αν πας ποιο \"βαθιά\" π.χ στο γνωστικό κομμάτι και στο επίπεδο της σκέψης το άτομο μπορεί να επωφεληθεί, μπορεί και να χειροτερέψει όμως. Όσο για την Ψυχοδυναμική (δεν συζητάω για την παραδοσιακή ψυχανάλυση γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται πουθενά πλέον) το σκάλισμα στο παρελθόν του ατόμου είναι πολύ πιθανό να χειροτερέψει τις εμμονές κατακόρυφα. Άλλωστε ισχύει απόλυτα αυτό ακριβώς που λεέι η melene. Είναι γνωστό πλέον ότι τα οποιαδήποτε αίτια (βιολογικά-ψυχολογικά-κοινωνικά) που οδήγησαν σε μια διαταραχή δεν είναι και υπεύθυνα για την διατήρηση της. Είναι διαφορετικοί η μηχανισμοί δηλαδή που \"κλειδώνουν\" κάποιον σε ένα διαταραγμένο είδος σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς από αυτούς που σταδιακά η απότομα οδήγησαν στην εκδήλωση της κατάστασης. Το να καταλάβεις κάτι για το παρελθόν η να \"λύσεις\" μια εσωτερική σύγκρουση δεν σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά θα σου φύγει το πρόβλημα αυτά είναι χαζομάρες και δεν ισχύουν πλέον επιστημονικά ούτε στο ελάχιστο. Δεν θα γιατρευτεί ο άλλος από τις κρίσεις πανικού, την κατάθλιψη η τις εμμονές αν ξαφνικά του έρθει ένα \"κλικ\" σχετικό με κάποιο αίτιο/παιδικό γεγονός που μπορεί να οδήγησε στην κατάσταση. Το θέμα είναι να πολεμήσεις/τροποποιήσεις/αλλάξεις τους μηχανισμούς που διατηρουν το πρόβλημα και αυτοί συνήθως θέλουν συνεχή αγώνα και προσπάθεια και έξω από το γραφείο του θεραπευτή για να \"ξεμάθεις\" ότι αυτόματη σκέψη/συναίσθημα/αντίδραση έμαθες (άθελα σου). Γι΄\'αυτό και πάντα αρχίζεις με Γ-Σ και μόνο όταν έχει γίνει πρόοδος συνεχίζεις σε ποιο αναλυτικά δεδομένα (αν θέλει και το άτομο) για να φτάσεις ποιο πολύ σε τομείς αυτογνωσίας και πρόληψης ποιο πολύ.

----------


## katerinaki

[quote]_Originally posted by melene_
eixes προσωπικη εμπειρια αληθεια με την γνωσιακη γιατι μαλλον απο τα λεγομενα σου,οχι...
αυτο που κανει ειναι οτι και οι αλλες μορφες ψυχοθεραπειας απλα με αλλον τροπο και εμενα μπορω να πω οτι μου ταιριαζει απολυτα.μιας και ανεφερες συγκεκριμενα τη ψυχοδυναμικη εκει ναι,μπορω να πω πως ηταν πεταμενα λεφτα..καταλαβα καποια πραγματα αλλα το ποβλημα ηταν εκει καθημερινα να με εμποδιζει να απολαυσω απο τα πιο απλα μεχρι τα πιο σημαντικα πραγματα της ζωης μου,να εχω μια ποιοτητα ζωης αστα να πανε και να αγωνιω καθε φορα πως θα βρω τα χρηματα μιας και δεν ειναι καθολου ευελικτη..πρεπει να πηαινεις συστηματικα.
μπορει οταν ξεπερασω το προβλημα μου να κανω,μη σου πω μπορει να κανω και ψυχαναλθση η ακομα και gestalt ,γιατι οχι?αλλα τωρα που καιγομαι,οχι..με τιποτα..γιατι?για να ειμαι σε 3-4 χρονια καλα και αν?οχι ευχαριστω,δε θα παρω..
οσο για τους πανικους τωρα...
ο πανικος,η κριση πανικου καλυτερα,ειναι ενας βιαστης..σου βιαζει την ψυχη,μονο ετσι θα μπορουσα να αποδωσω πληρως πως νιωθω.απο τη στιγμη που θα βιαστεις μια φορα θα το κουβαλας συνεχεια μαζι σου..γιατι να ανατρεξω στα παιδικα μου χρονια?γιατι να αναλυσω ολες μα ολες τις οπτικες γωνιες του ιδιου πραγματος ξανα και ξανα..ωραια..και τι?λυθηκε?αυτο που μου συνεβη σημερα λυθηκε?
διαφωνω καθετα μαζι σου και λυπαμαι που εισαι τοσο απολυτος.
οσο για τις 20 συνεδριες ειναι αληθεια πως περιπου τοσο χρειαζεται..αμα καποιος λες μεχρι τοτε δεν ειναι καλα ο θεραπευτης του θα τον στειλει?θα του πει εληξε η συνεργασια μας?τι ακριβως? 




Πολυ ωραια τα λες melene κ συμφωνω κ εγω, ομως απο την αλλη τι γινεται με την γνωσιακη, εν τελει, (η συμπεριφοριστικη ειναι μαλλον για πιο ηπιες περιπτωσεις) ποσο κραταει η αλλαγη αυτη των παραλογων πεποιθησεων σε λογικες ,αυτο ηταν δηλ .ειναι καποιος τοσο χαζος ωστε να χρειαζεται καποιον να του πει οτι ειναι λαθος κ μετα ολα καλα ,θα τελειωσει η ιδεοληπτικη του διαταραχη κ με τη συμπεριφοριστικη θα μαθει να χειριζεται κ τους πανικους του κ ολα καλα? Δεν ξερω να σου πω την αληθεια μου κ με προβληματιζει πολυ το θεμα,γιατι εν τελει η διαγνωση που εχω ειναι ιδεοληπτικη διαταραχη κ ολα εχουν αλλαξει με την ενοια της φαρμακοθεραπειας κ της ψυχοθεραπειας!

----------


## melene

katerinaki,ο στοχος της γνωσιακης εν τελει ειναι να σε κανει θεραπευτη του εαυτου σου,συνηθως για αυτο ειναι και τοσο συντομη ειναι πιο σε στυλ \'\'σεμιναριων\'\'.
οσο για το ειναι ο αλλος τοσο χαζος...οχι απλα σκεψου οτι ειναι τοσο μπλοκαρισμενος-φοβισμενος που αυτο το φαινομενικα απλο να σκεφτει ειναι αδιανοητο μπορει για παραδειγμα να ειναι απο σκεψεις αν εχω αυτο...μπα δεν νομιζω...ναι και αν ομως??τη στιγμη που εχεις μπει σε αυτο το τρυπακι σκεψης ειναι δυσκολο να πεισεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου οτι ελα,συνεθλε,τι καθεσαι και σκεφτεσαι?οταν ομως εχεις απεναντι σου εναν ανθρωπο,ο οποιος σου εξηγει τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει,που σε καθησυχαζει λεγοντας σου πως εχει συναντησει ανθρωπους με παρομοια προβλημα οι οποιοι τελικα το ξεπερασαν και ειναι καλα(κατι το οποιο ακομα αρνουμαι να πιστεψω εντελς) και σε κατευθυνει ειναι ολα πολυ πιο στωικα.βασικα αυτο που μου ειπε την τελευταια φορα σκεψου ειναι οτι με την γνωσιακη δεν παω εκει για να μου δωσει την απαντηση αλλα την ερωτηση.
την ερωτηση που θα κανω καθε φορα στον εαυτο μου οταν ειμαι ασχημα η και γενικοτερα,πως μπορω να δω διαφορετικα τα πραγματα και να το περασω πιο στωικα ολα αυτο?
ηταν κατι απλο ομως για εμενα στην φαση που ειμαι που το παραμικρο μου φαινεται γολγοθας,παιρνω μια βαθια αανασα,με καθυσηχαζω και λεω \'\'ωραια λοιπον,εχουν ετσι τα πραγματα,και τωρα τι κανεις για να το περασεις οσο πιο ανωδυνα γινεται?και πιανει..θες αυθυποβολη,δεν ξερω..
οσο για την διαρκεια...να σου πω την αληθεια αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο με απασχολει απο την αρχη.λενε οτι η γνωσιακη εχει βραχυπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα,τουλαχιστον ετσι εχω διαβασει..δεν ξερω τι να πω..θα το δω αργοτερα..τωρα προς το παρον δεν με ανησυχει.
οσο για την ιδεοληπτικη διαταραχη δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να βοηθησει..δεδομενου ομως οτι ειμαι με ενα ατομο το οποιο ειναι τρομερα ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικο απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια και βλεπω πως λειτουργει με αυτο,δεν τον ενοχλει,ειναι συμφιλιωμενος απολυτα,πιστευω πως μπορει να βοηθησει..

----------


## katerinaki

Ευχαριστω πολυ melene ,πολυ χρησιμη η εμπειρια σου,σου ευχομαι να εισαι δυνατη και αποφασιστικη!

----------


## melene

se ευχαριιστω πολυ!και σε εσενα ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο,να σαι καλα!!:):):)

----------


## Lou!

@ melene:

\"να σε παρακαλεσω ομως να μην το λες ασχετο και ανικανο γιατι υπαρχει εστω ενας ανθρωπος(εγω) για τον οποιο αυτος που αποκαλλεις εσυ ετσι ειναι σανιδα σωτηριας και να σου πω την αληθεια με θιγει..:(\"

γιατί σε θίγει? δεν είπε τίποτα που να προσβάλει εσένα.

----------


## velout

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by velout_
> Ελεος ποια με τη γνωσιακη την εχει δει πανακεια για ολα τα προβληματα...Εχει βγει γνωσιακη για κοινωνικη φοβια για Ιδψ για μετατραυματικο στρεσ!για σεξουαλικες δυσλειτουργιες.Σε λιγο θα βγει γνωσιακη για θεραπεια ομοφυλοφυλιας και παιδεραστιας!Μην πιστευετε οτι παπαρα βγαζουν οι lilly και η glaxo μαζι με τις ασφαλιστικες των Αμερικανων.Ειναι τοις πασοις γνωστο οτι τη φτιαξαν γιατι ειναι πιο συντομη και φθηνη για να καλυψουν το κοστος των ταμειων.Καμια γνωσιακη δεν μπορει να αλλαξει τον ανθρωπο και αυτο το ξερουν και οι ιδιοι οι γιατροι θεραπευτες.Με 20 συνεδριες δεν μπορεις να κανεις μαγικα στον αλλον και να του αλλαξεις τη χημεια του εγκεφαλου..Η ψυχοδυναμικη αντιθετα ειναι πιο ανθρωπινη δεν εχει χρονικους περιορισμους και συγκεκριμενους στοχους αλλα βλεπει τον ανθρωπο σαν μια οντοτητα που εξελισσεται στο συνολο της προσωπικοτητας του.Καθε αλλαγη θελει χρονο αλλα πιστευω οτι αξιζει να προσπαθησει κανεις.Μην πετατε τα λεφτα σας ασκοπα σε ατομα που τελειωσαν μια Παντειο και ενα ΦΠΨ με εντελωσ γενικες γνωσεις και καναν 2 σεμιναρια για να ονομαστουν σε γνωσιακοι θεραπευτες.Ο σωστος θεραπευτης πρεπει να χει κανει και ο ιδιοσ προσωπικη αναλυση ωστε να ειναι ισορροπημενος και να μπορει να ελιχθει αναλογα με τον ασθενη.Η γνωσιακη δεν το παρεχει αυτο και γιαυτο ειναι της ξεπετας.Αμα θελετε ακουστε με εξαλλου δικα σας ειναι τα λεφτα οτι θελετε τα κανετε.
> 
> 
> ...



Αρχισες παλι να διαβαζεις το γνωστο εγχειριδιο του beck.Επειδη ετσι σου μαθαν στα σεμιναρια που πηγες αφου τελειωσες την Παντειο ή το ΦΠΨ(ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ!! αυτο εννουσα το ξερω οτι με το αλλο βγαινεις φιλγλογος).Επειδη νομιζεις οτι δεν ξερω απο πρωτο χερι τη γνωσιακη θεραπεια θα σου πω οτι ειχα παρακολουθησει καποιες θεραπευτικες συνεδριες πριν κατι χρονια στιην πλατεια Καννιγος σε ενα ινστιτουτο.Η κοπελιτσα που με ειχε αναλαβει ηταν ειδικευομενη και δεν ηξερε που παν τα 4 όπως και οι αλλοι.Επειδη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εισαι καιονουργιος στο χωρο και τωρα μαθαινεις θα σου πω οτι ενας ασθενης που επισκεφτεται εναν ψυχολογο δεν παει πλην σπανιως για 1 συγκεκριμενο συμπτωμα.Παει γιατι γενικα δεν ει ναι ευχαριστημενος απ τη ζωη του.Γιατι εχει καταθλιψη,γιατι ειναι αλκοολικος,γιατι δεν μπορει να κανει σχεσεις με αλλους ανθρωπους,γιατι μισει τη ζωη του,γιατι δεν εχει εποικοινωνια με τα παιδια του,γιατι φοβαται τους ανθρωπους,γιατι εχει υπαρξιακα προβληματα.Ποσοι ασθενεις πιστευεις θα σου ρθουν με ΜΟΝΟ συμπτωμα ας πουμε το οτι εχουν ΙΔΨ και πλενουν συνεχεια τα χερια τους ας πουμε ή οτι εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη μονο φοβια.Ζητημα να ναι ενα 10%.Αρα εκ των πραγματων εφοσον το 90% εχουν ενα πιο συνθετο θεμα που δεν αρκει να λυθει μεσα σε 20 συνεδριες η γνωσιακη εκ των πραγματων θεωρειται αχρηστη.Και σε ρωτω λοιπον αν εγω ερθω και σου πω οτι εχω εμμονη να πλενω τα χερια μου καθε φορα πιανω ενα αντικειμενοΧρειαζεται να χω σπουδασει μια επιστημη για να του μαθω για την απευαισθητοποιηση και τις αλλες βλακειες λεγοντας του οτι θα πιασεις το αντικειμενο και δε θα πλυνεις τα χερια σου και αυτο θα το κανεις πολλες φορες μεχρι να σου περασει.Αυτο το κανει και ενας μη ειδικευομενος δε χρειαζεται αν χει σπουδασει.Και ρωτω λοιπον για ενα ποσοστο που χει ΙΔΨ πιστευεις οτι το αγχος της ΙΔΨ αναλωνεται μονο σε μια πραξη?Οτι δηλαδη φευγει ετσι και δεν μεταφερεται σε αλλη πραξη η σκεψη.Αρα για να καταλαβω η γνωσιακη θεραπεια σε ποιους τομεις χρηζει παρεμβασης?Ποιο προβλημα πιστευεις εσυ με τη λογικη οτι μπορει να λυθει μεσα σε 20 συνεδριες.Δηλαδη αν ο αλλος ερθει με καταθλιψη και σου πει οτι ειμαι χαλια γιατι οι γονεις μου με κακοποιουσαν ψυχολογικα απο μικρος θα βγεις να του πεις οτι τα γνωστικα σχηματα και οι ενδιαμεσες πεποιθησεις και η διχοτομηση που κανεις φταινε για το οτι νιωθεις κατατθλιψη??ΕΛΕΟΣ!Δε βλαπτει και λιγη σοβαροτητα για καποια πραγματα.Τουλαχιστον ομως μην κοροιδευεται τον κοσμο.Και επιπλεον τοσα χρονια μπαινω σαυτο το forum ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΝ που να πει οτι εκανα γνωσιακη θεραπεια και αλλαξε η ζωη μου.Και αυτο που λες περι πειραματικης ψυχολογιας εγω φιλαρακο αμφισβητω στα ισα τις μελετες και τα συμπερασματα τους.Γιατι πολυ απλα αμα ο αλλος εχει καταθλιψη και παρει αντικαταθλιπτικα χαπια και κανει κα ιγνωσιακη αν αυτος γινει καλα που ξερεις εσυ οτι εγινε καλα απο τη γνωσιακη και οχι απο τα χαπια?Επιπλεον και ο ιδιοσ o admin σαυτο το φorum o Νικος εχει πει οτι ενω στις αλλες θεραπειες η δουλεια που γινεται ναι μεν ειναι πιο αργη αλλα τα αποτελεσματα πιο μονιμα!Σε αντιθεση με τη γνωσιακη που τα οποια συμπτωματα επανεμφανιζονται αργοτερα με διαφορετικη μορφη.

----------


## velout

> _Originally posted by melene_
> eixes προσωπικη εμπειρια αληθεια με την γνωσιακη γιατι μαλλον απο τα λεγομενα σου,οχι...
> αυτο που κανει ειναι οτι και οι αλλες μορφες ψυχοθεραπειας απλα με αλλον τροπο και εμενα μπορω να πω οτι μου ταιριαζει απολυτα.μιας και ανεφερες συγκεκριμενα τη ψυχοδυναμικη εκει ναι,μπορω να πω πως ηταν πεταμενα λεφτα..καταλαβα καποια πραγματα αλλα το ποβλημα ηταν εκει καθημερινα να με εμποδιζει να απολαυσω απο τα πιο απλα μεχρι τα πιο σημαντικα πραγματα της ζωης μου,να εχω μια ποιοτητα ζωης αστα να πανε και να αγωνιω καθε φορα πως θα βρω τα χρηματα μιας και δεν ειναι καθολου ευελικτη..πρεπει να πηαινεις συστηματικα.
> μπορει οταν ξεπερασω το προβλημα μου να κανω,μη σου πω μπορει να κανω και ψυχαναλθση η ακομα και gestalt ,γιατι οχι?αλλα τωρα που καιγομαι,οχι..με τιποτα..γιατι?για να ειμαι σε 3-4 χρονια καλα και αν?οχι ευχαριστω,δε θα παρω..
> οσο για τους πανικους τωρα...
> ο πανικος,η κριση πανικου καλυτερα,ειναι ενας βιαστης..σου βιαζει την ψυχη,μονο ετσι θα μπορουσα να αποδωσω πληρως πως νιωθω.απο τη στιγμη που θα βιαστεις μια φορα θα το κουβαλας συνεχεια μαζι σου..γιατι να ανατρεξω στα παιδικα μου χρονια?γιατι να αναλυσω ολες μα ολες τις οπτικες γωνιες του ιδιου πραγματος ξανα και ξανα..ωραια..και τι?λυθηκε?αυτο που μου συνεβη σημερα λυθηκε?
> διαφωνω καθετα μαζι σου και λυπαμαι που εισαι τοσο απολυτος.
> οσο για τις 20 συνεδριες ειναι αληθεια πως περιπου τοσο χρειαζεται..αμα καποιος λες μεχρι τοτε δεν ειναι καλα ο θεραπευτης του θα τον στειλει?θα του πει εληξε η συνεργασια μας?τι ακριβως?


Επειδη εχω κανει γνωσιακη θεραπεια γιαυτο και μιλαω απο πρωτο χερι κα ιοχι εκ του ασφαλους.Και επειδη σπανια παρεμβαινω σε συζητησεις στο forum ο λογος που παρενεβην ηταν η απελπισια που ειδα απο ορισμενους εδω μεσα να κανουν γνωσιακη για να θεραπευσουν το προβλημα τους.Εγω μεταφερω την εμπειρια μου και συγκρινω κια με αλλες κατευθυνεις γιατι απλα εχω την αμεση εμπειρια.Εσυ τωρα ξεκινησες τη θεραπεια και δεν εχεις καν ξεπερασει το προβλημα σου και λες οτι η γνωσιακη ειναι αποτελεσματικη??Αμα ξεπερασεις το προβλημα και περασει ενας χρονος χωρις καθολου συμπτωματα τοτε ναι θα σε πιστεψω.Μεχρι τοτε επιτρεψε μου να χω αμφιβολιες.Οπως και συ πιστευω οτι εχεις μεσα σου για τη γνωσιακη.Εγω εκει που αντιδρω και εκνευριζομαι με τη γνωσιακη ειναι η ταση της να επεκτεινεται σε ολο το φασμα των προβληματων και να εμφανιζεται ως η εθκολη πανακεια.Πχ ειδα σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο οτι εχει βγει γνωσιακη θεραπεια για μετατραυματικο στρες!Αυτο ολο που γινεται ειναι επικινδυνο και μπορει να αποπροσανατολισει ανθρωπους που ψαχνουν ευκολη και γρηγορη λυση στο προβλημα τους.Και κατι τελευταιο επειδη κανω ομαδικη θεραπεια και εχω παει σε αρκετες ομαδες ξερω ατομα που κανουν 4 και 5 χρονια θεραπειας και ακομα δεν εχουν ξεπερασει τα προβληματα τους.Δεν ειναι ολα τα προβληματα ιδια και επιπλεον τα συμπτωματα (πχ κρισεις πανικου)ειναι ενα κομματι απο ενα φασμα προβληματων στο οποιο δρουν και οχι παντα το μονο προβλημα.

----------


## afrula

Εγω θελω να γινω καλα τωρα με ποια μεθοδο αυτος θα ξερει και θα το καταλαβω και απο τη 2 αντε 3 συνεδρια..

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> @ melene:
> 
> \"να σε παρακαλεσω ομως να μην το λες ασχετο και ανικανο γιατι υπαρχει εστω ενας ανθρωπος(εγω) για τον οποιο αυτος που αποκαλλεις εσυ ετσι ειναι σανιδα σωτηριας και να σου πω την αληθεια με θιγει..:(\"
> 
> γιατί σε θίγει? δεν είπε τίποτα που να προσβάλει εσένα.


εδω ενοχλει εσενα που εισαι απλα ο αναγνωστης και μπαινεις στη διαδικασια να με ρωτησεις..αδιανοητο αυτο μεν αλλα θα σου απαντησω αν και δεν σε ξερω να σου πω την αληθεια...
ο ανθρωπος που αποκαλει ετσι η αφρουλα ειναι οπως φανταζομαι εχεις καταλαβει ο θεραπευτης που συστησα εγω σε αυτην.
ειναι το μονο ατομο μετα απο τοσο καιρο που με βοηθαει αφενος να ξεπερασω το πρηβλημα μου και αφετερου να νιωσω πως δεν ειμαι μονη και εχω καποιον να στηριζομαι.δεν θιγει λοιπον εμενα αλλα το κανει εμμεσα,θιγει την επιλογη μου αρα εμενα..
δεν θα σου εξηγησω τιποτε παραπανω ο,τι καταλαβες καταλαβες και το βρισκω και χαζο να σου τεκμηριωσω εσενα αγνωστε μου γιατι ενιωσα αυτο που ενιωσα εκεινη τη στιγμη..
φιλικα παντα,melene

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by melene_
> ειναι το μονο ατομο μετα απο τοσο καιρο που με βοηθαει αφενος να ξεπερασω το πρηβλημα μου και αφετερου να νιωσω πως δεν ειμαι μονη και εχω καποιον να στηριζομαι.δεν θιγει λοιπον εμενα αλλα το κανει εμμεσα,θιγει την επιλογη μου αρα εμενα..



Νομιζω υπερβαλλεις.
Το οτι εσυ καταφερες και βρηκες το θεραπευτικο σου αλτερ εγκο,
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα κατσει και σε αλλους.

Μπορει να βρεθει ενας τριτος, και να μην εχει καλη γνωμη και να τον απορριψει, ισως για σωστους η και για λαθος λογους.
Καθε φορα λοιπον που θα συμβαινει αυτο, εσυ θα μπαινεις σε διαδικασια να κρινεις τις επιλογες σου?

Κανε λοιπον εσυ την δουλεια σου και ασε τους αλλους που δεν τους κανει, να βρουν αυτο που τους ταιριαζει.
Ουτε εσυ εισαι λαθος, ουτε ο ανθρωπος που σε προσεχει, αλλα ουτε οι τριτοι που δεν τους κανει.

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melene_
> ειναι το μονο ατομο μετα απο τοσο καιρο που με βοηθαει αφενος να ξεπερασω το πρηβλημα μου και αφετερου να νιωσω πως δεν ειμαι μονη και εχω καποιον να στηριζομαι.δεν θιγει λοιπον εμενα αλλα το κανει εμμεσα,θιγει την επιλογη μου αρα εμενα..
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by melene_
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορει να βρεθει ενας τριτος, και να μην εχει καλη γνωμη και να τον απορριψει, ισως για σωστους η και για λαθος λογους.
> Καθε φορα λοιπον που θα συμβαινει αυτο, εσυ θα μπαινεις σε διαδικασια να κρινεις τις επιλογες σου?
> 
> 
> δεν καταλαβες.αν θελει ας τον απορριψει..εγω δεν ειναι θμα οτι εγω κρινω τις επιλογες μου αλλα νιωθω πωςς το κανουν αλλοι για εμενα..ας τον απορριψει ας μην του ξαναμιλησει ποτε αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαινει δημοσια να τον εκμηδενιζει,δεν μπορω πως να σου το εξηγησω...
> ...




ελα ομως και στην θεση της αφρουλας και το ζορι που περναει.
Και μην κοιτας που εσυ την παλευεις με θετικο προσημο.
Ειναι αλλοι, που αυτο δεν το ξερουν πως ειναι, ουτε στο ονειρο τους.

Τωρα για το οτι δεν σου καθονται καλα....
σου ειπα συζητησε το με τον ειδικο σου.
Αλλιως αν σε αγχωνει σε μεγαλο βαθμο, μην το ξανασυστησεις.
Γνωμη μου ειναι ομως οτι ειναι ενα ζητημα που πρεπει να το διαχειριστεις.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΛΟΥ

ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ;

----------


## mstrouf

δεν υπάρχει καλό ή κακός θεραπευτής, υπάρχει αυτός που μας/μου ταιριάζει. αφρούλα θα πρέπει βρεις αυτόν που σου κάνει κλικ, που νιώθεις καλά όταν τον συναντάς, που σε κάνει να νιώθεις άνετα, χωρίς φόβο κ ντροπές. μην περιμένεις να σου βρουν άλλοι, ψάξε τον πιο κοντινό, αυτόν που σε βολεύει, βλέπεις \"αν\" σου κάνει κ συνεχίζεις ψάχνοντας. δεν υπάρχει ένας καλός για όλους, εξαρτάται απ τον καθένα μας.

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> ελα ομως και στην θεση της αφρουλας και το ζορι που περναει.
> Και μην κοιτας που εσυ την παλευεις με θετικο προσημο.
> Ειναι αλλοι, που αυτο δεν το ξερουν πως ειναι, ουτε στο ονειρο τους.
> 
> Τωρα για το οτι δεν σου καθονται καλα....
> σου ειπα συζητησε το με τον ειδικο σου.
> Αλλιως αν σε αγχωνει σε μεγαλο βαθμο, μην το ξανασυστησεις.
> Γνωμη μου ειναι ομως οτι ειναι ενα ζητημα που πρεπει να το διαχειριστεις.


stεναχωρηθηκα πολυ για την εκβαση των πραγματων και για αυτο και δεν μου ειναι καθολου ευχαριστο να συνεχιζω να συζηταω για αυτο.

μπορει και να ειναι ενα θεμα που πρεπει να τεθει υπο συζητηση σε καποια συνερια ομως οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν ειναι απο τις προτεραιοτητες μου..

----------


## krino

ληξε το οπως εσυ νομιζεις καλυτερα.
:)

----------


## afrula

Kαι μεχρι να τον βρω πανε χαμενα τα λεφτα,δυστυχως!!!!

----------


## melene

δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να με ξαναεμπιστευτεις μετα απο ολα αυτα αλλα εχω και εναν αλλο...ειναι πανω απο 70 χρονων ειναι ψυχιατρος και ψυχαναλυτης και εχω δει 2 ατομα το ενα με βαρια καταθλιψη να γινεται εντελως καλα.
προσωπικη εμπειρια δεν εχω να σου πω την αληθεια,αλλα μου τον ειχα συστησει απο την αρχη ομως το οτι ειναι ψυχαναλυτης με απωθησε και ετσι δεν πηγα..σκεψου το..ειναι κοντα στον προηγουμενο και παιρνει 70 ευρω την ωρα..

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Αφρούλα 
είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν κατηγορείς τη Melene για την κακή εξέλιξη.Εγώ κατάλαβα οτι δεν σε ανέλαβε.Αν θες ηταν τίμιο απο τη μεριά του.Yπομονή..
Μελενε μου γιατι απολογείσαι?
Πρότεινες κατι και δεν εξελίχθηκε καλά.Εσύ έφταιγες?Εσύ \"δουλεύεις\" με τον άνθρωπο αυτό και έτσι έχεις άποψη,η Αφρούλα είχε απλα μια συνάντηση.

----------


## afrula

MELENE ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ Θεου δε σε κατηγορω εγω, και συγγνωμη για οτι ειπα απλως ολη μου η ζωη νομιζα οτι ηταν στα χερια του και απογοητευτηκα τοσο που ηθελα να αυτοκτονησω!!!Στειλε μου τον αλλο και οποιον αλλον ξερεις η ξερει καποιος αλλος.Για σενα ο θεραπευτης θα ναι Θεος για τον αλλον τιποτα.Εξαρταται απο την αρρωστοια και πολλους αλλους παραγοντες και φυσικα σε εμπιστευομαι!!!!ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΠΗΡΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ.ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΗΘΟΣ.:)

----------


## Lou!

@ μέλαινε (ή όποιον άλλο ενδιαφέρεται να απαντήσει, δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη melene συγκεκριμένα, έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτό το pattern σκέψης):

\"δεν θιγει λοιπον εμενα αλλα το κανει εμμεσα,θιγει την επιλογη μου αρα εμενα\"

Δηλαδή αν εγώ κάθομαι με κάποια παρέα και συζητάω και λέμε τις γνώμες μας για ένα topic, δεν έχω δικαίωμα να εκφράσω μια γνώμη διαφορετική από τις γνώμες και τις επιλογές τον άλλων ανθρώπων της παρέας?

Ας πούμε αν το θέμα είναι τα αμερικανικα blockbuster, και εγώ πω, εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν και δε πηγαίνω σε αμερικανικα blockbuster, θίγω όποιον του αρέσουν και πηγαίνει?

----------


## melene

lucifer σοβαρολογεις?το ιδιο ειναι?συγκρινεις τα αμερικανικα blockbuster με τον τροπο σκεψης μου και λες με τοσο παραποπονο πως
\'\'δεν έχω δικαίωμα να εκφράσω μια γνώμη διαφορετική από τις γνώμες και τις επιλογές των άλλων ανθρώπων της παρέας???\'\'...αυτη ειναι η γνωμη σου,να κρινεις τον τροπο σκεψης μου?αληθεια τωρα η απλα σκοπο εχεις να με εκνευρισεις?οπως και να χει καταλαβαινεις αν σε ενοχλει το \'\'pattern σκεψης\'\' μου δεν μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο.σε ευχαριστω παντως που ενδιαφερεσαι για εμενα...;)

----------


## Lou!

νομίζω παραξηγησες.

μάλλον δεν διάβασες την πρώτη γραμμή και την παρένθεση.

δεν έχω τόσο παράπονο, εσύ το βλέπεις έτσι. εγώ σχολίασα κάτι σε αυτό το pattern σκέψης, δεν είναι μόνο δικό σου, το κάνουμε πολλοί άνθρωποι. τα blockbuster ήταν το παράδειγμα πάνω στο pattern σκέψης, δεν ήταν σύγκριση blockbuster με pattern σκέψης.

όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.

\"αληθεια τωρα η απλα σκοπο εχεις να με εκνευρισεις?\"
δεν σε εκνευρίζω. ούτε έχω σκοπό, μόνη σου εκνευρίζεσαι (αν εκνευρίζεσαι), αφενός γιατί στρεβλώνεις αυτά που γράφει ο άλλος και αφετέρου επειδή, έχεις κάποιο τρόπο να βλέπεις τα πράγματα που εκνευρίζεσαι. σκέφτεσαι ίσως: \"πώς είναι δυνατόν η lucifer να λέει αυτά τα πράγματα, δεν είναι δυνατόν\", ή \"πώς είναι δυνατόν να μου μιλάνε εμένα έτσι\", κάτι σκέφτεσαι και εκνευρίζεσαι, που εξαρτάται από σένα, άλλος δεν θα εκνευριζότανε καθόλου, θα έλεγε δικαίωμα της lucifer να πιστεύει ο,τι θέλει.

\"οπως και να χει καταλαβαινεις αν σε ενοχλει το \'\'pattern σκεψης\'\' μου δεν μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο\"
πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση.
ελπίζω να μην δυσχεραίνει την επικοινωνία σου με τους άλλους ανθρώπους. γιατί εμενα μου φαίνεται ότι εκπέμπεις πολύ ευθιξία σαν άτομο. αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα και δεν με αφορά.

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> νομίζω παραξηγησες.
> 
> μάλλον δεν διάβασες την πρώτη γραμμή και την παρένθεση.
> 
> δεν έχω τόσο παράπονο, εσύ το βλέπεις έτσι. εγώ σχολίασα κάτι σε αυτό το pattern σκέψης, δεν είναι μόνο δικό σου, το κάνουμε πολλοί άνθρωποι. τα blockbuster ήταν το παράδειγμα πάνω στο pattern σκέψης, δεν ήταν σύγκριση blockbuster με pattern σκέψης.
> 
> όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.
> 
> ...


αντιθετως!ουτε θιχτηκα ουτε και εκνευριστηκα..σε ευχαριστησα για το ενδιαφερον σου..
ειναι λογικο να υποθεσω πως θες να με εκνευρισεις,δεν ειναι?

δεν εχω κατι μαζι σου,με κανεναν απο εδω για να ειμαι ειλικρινης..ουτε θα εκνευριστω/θιχτω απο ενα ατομο,μια διαδικτυακη φιγουρα η οποια υποθετει πως εχω προβλημα στην επικοινωνια μου με τους αλλους και με χαρακτηριζει ως ευθικτη και ολα αυτα σου τα λεω ειλικρινα ουτε για να βγω απο πανω ουτε για να το παιξω εξυπνη..
πες για εμενα ο,τι θες(θα με ενδιεφερε να μαθω) ομως μην απορρεις και μην κατακρινεις αυτα που λεω πως νιωθω..γιατι?δεν ξερω γιατι σου το λεω..βασικα κανε ο,τι θες και πες ο,τι θες τωρα εχω την εντυπωση πως γραφω επειδη εχω μπει ηδη στη διαδικασια να απαντησω οποτε μπορει να γραφω και ανοησιες,τι να πω...
αυτα απο εμενα;)

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> Δηλαδή αν εγώ κάθομαι με κάποια παρέα και συζητάω και λέμε τις γνώμες μας για ένα topic, δεν έχω δικαίωμα να εκφράσω μια γνώμη διαφορετική από τις γνώμες και τις επιλογές τον άλλων ανθρώπων της παρέας?
> 
> Ας πούμε αν το θέμα είναι τα αμερικανικα blockbuster, και εγώ πω, εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν και δε πηγαίνω σε αμερικανικα blockbuster, θίγω όποιον του αρέσουν και πηγαίνει?


Νομίζω ότι αν είχε εκφραστεί εξαρχής μια γνώμη όπως το λες εσύ τώρα, θα ήταν παράλογο να νιώσει θιγμένη η melene.

Έτσι όμως όπως διατυπώθηκε η \'γνώμη\' αρχικά, δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο να ένιωσε άσχημα, αφού είχε γενικούς κι απόλυτους χαρακτηρισμούς.

Σε όλες τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις με κάποιους ταιριάζουμε και με κάποιους όχι, ο καθένας μας έχει τις προτιμήσεις του, τα συναισθήματα του, τον τρόπο του να βιώνει τα πράγματα. Μπορεί για παράδειγμα μια φίλη να τα φτιάξει με κάποιον που εγώ απέρριψα....Αν έρθει η κουβέντα και με ρωτήσει, μπορώ να της πω \'εμένα δεν μου άρεσε\', αλλά αν της πω \'ο τύπος είναι κομπλεξικός και μαλάκας\' δεν θα την πω και εύθικτη από πάνω αν ενοχληθεί... :)

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by melene_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> νομίζω παραξηγησες.
> 
> μάλλον δεν διάβασες την πρώτη γραμμή και την παρένθεση.
> ...


nice. χαίρομαι που δεν θίχτηκες ούτε εκνευρίστηκες. δεν έχω να πω κάτι για σένα, ούτε σε ξέρω, ούτε ήταν η πρόθεση μου από την αρχή. έχει ξεφύγει αρκετά η κουβέντα, από εκεί που ξεκίνησε. δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι. από πλευράς μου κλείνω αυτόν τον υποδιαλογο στο topic της αφρουλας.

και, αφρούλα, sorry για τα off topic στο thread σου.

----------


## Lou!

@ marina38:

σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## NikosD.

Παλιότερα, ένιωθα ιδιαίτερο ζήλο να συμμετέχω σε ένα debate γύρω από τις διάφορες ψυχοθεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις. Ως... νεο-φωτισμένος, ήθελα να \"σώσω\" τους ανθρώπους δείχνοντας τους τον δρόμο που εγώ βίωνα ως τον καλύτερο δρόμο!

Στην πορεία όμως συνειδητοποίησα ότι η πραγματικότητα έχει μια τόσο βαθιά υποκειμενική διάσταση, που δεν έχει νόημα να σπεύδω να \"φωτίζω\" τους άλλους, πριν καλά καλά γνωρίσω ποιο φως ψάχνουν.

Κοντολογίς, ας θυμόμαστε πως όλες οι γνωστές ψυχοθεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις, έχουν εν τέλει, περίπου την ίδια αποτελεσματικότητα, παρά τις διάφορες έρευνες που δείχνουν επιμέρους διαφορές, στην μία ή στην άλλη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Αυτό στο οποίο πλέον οι έρευνες συγκλίνουν είναι ότι η θεραπευτική σχέση που δημιουργείται μεταξύ θεραπευτή/θεραπευόμενου φέρνει το ψυχοθεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα. Οι επιμέρους τεχνικές και τα εργαλεία των διαφόρων προσεγγίσεων, συντελούν μόνο κατά 15%. 

Με άλλα λόγια, αναζητείστε ψυχολόγο με τον οποίο θα νιώσετε ασφάλεια και εμπιστοσύνη κι όχι ψυχολόγο γνωσιακό ή ψυχαναλυτικό ή ότι άλλο.

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Παλιότερα, ένιωθα ιδιαίτερο ζήλο να συμμετέχω σε ένα debate γύρω από τις διάφορες ψυχοθεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις. Ως... νεο-φωτισμένος, ήθελα να \"σώσω\" τους ανθρώπους δείχνοντας τους τον δρόμο που εγώ βίωνα ως τον καλύτερο δρόμο!
> 
> Στην πορεία όμως συνειδητοποίησα ότι η πραγματικότητα έχει μια τόσο βαθιά υποκειμενική διάσταση, που δεν έχει νόημα να σπεύδω να \"φωτίζω\" τους άλλους, πριν καλά καλά γνωρίσω ποιο φως ψάχνουν.
> 
> Κοντολογίς, ας θυμόμαστε πως όλες οι γνωστές ψυχοθεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις, έχουν εν τέλει, περίπου την ίδια αποτελεσματικότητα, παρά τις διάφορες έρευνες που δείχνουν επιμέρους διαφορές, στην μία ή στην άλλη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Αυτό στο οποίο πλέον οι έρευνες συγκλίνουν είναι ότι η θεραπευτική σχέση που δημιουργείται μεταξύ θεραπευτή/θεραπευόμενου φέρνει το ψυχοθεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα. Οι επιμέρους τεχνικές και τα εργαλεία των διαφόρων προσεγγίσεων, συντελούν μόνο κατά 15%. 
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, αναζητείστε ψυχολόγο με τον οποίο θα νιώσετε ασφάλεια και εμπιστοσύνη κι όχι ψυχολόγο γνωσιακό ή ψυχαναλυτικό ή ότι άλλο.



aυτο ακριβως!νομιζω το ειπα και παραπανω οτι δεν ειναι η μεθοδος-εργαλεια που χρησιμοποιει για να με κανει να γινω καλα αλλα το γεγονος οτι τον εμπιστευομαι τοσο και οτι καθε φορα που νιωθω ασχημα σκεφτομαι οτι υπαρχει αυτος ο ανθρωπος κατι το οποιο με κανει νιωθω πολυ μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια και ανακουφιση πολλες φορες.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by velout_
> 
> 
> 
> Αρχισες παλι να διαβαζεις το γνωστο εγχειριδιο του beck.Επειδη ετσι σου μαθαν στα σεμιναρια που πηγες αφου τελειωσες την Παντειο ή το ΦΠΨ(ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ!! αυτο εννουσα το ξερω οτι με το αλλο βγαινεις φιλγλογος).Επειδη νομιζεις οτι δεν ξερω απο πρωτο χερι τη γνωσιακη θεραπεια θα σου πω οτι ειχα παρακολουθησει καποιες θεραπευτικες συνεδριες πριν κατι χρονια στιην πλατεια Καννιγος σε ενα ινστιτουτο.Η κοπελιτσα που με ειχε αναλαβει ηταν ειδικευομενη και δεν ηξερε που παν τα 4 όπως και οι αλλοι.Επειδη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εισαι καιονουργιος στο χωρο και τωρα μαθαινεις θα σου πω οτι ενας ασθενης που επισκεφτεται εναν ψυχολογο δεν παει πλην σπανιως για 1 συγκεκριμενο συμπτωμα.Παει γιατι γενικα δεν ει ναι ευχαριστημενος απ τη ζωη του.Γιατι εχει καταθλιψη,γιατι ειναι αλκοολικος,γιατι δεν μπορει να κανει σχεσεις με αλλους ανθρωπους,γιατι μισει τη ζωη του,γιατι δεν εχει εποικοινωνια με τα παιδια του,γιατι φοβαται τους ανθρωπους,γιατι εχει υπαρξιακα προβληματα.Ποσοι ασθενεις πιστευεις θα σου ρθουν με ΜΟΝΟ συμπτωμα ας πουμε το οτι εχουν ΙΔΨ και πλενουν συνεχεια τα χερια τους ας πουμε ή οτι εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη μονο φοβια.Ζητημα να ναι ενα 10%.Αρα εκ των πραγματων εφοσον το 90% εχουν ενα πιο συνθετο θεμα που δεν αρκει να λυθει μεσα σε 20 συνεδριες η γνωσιακη εκ των πραγματων θεωρειται αχρηστη.Και σε ρωτω λοιπον αν εγω ερθω και σου πω οτι εχω εμμονη να πλενω τα χερια μου καθε φορα πιανω ενα αντικειμενοΧρειαζεται να χω σπουδασει μια επιστημη για να του μαθω για την απευαισθητοποιηση και τις αλλες βλακειες λεγοντας του οτι θα πιασεις το αντικειμενο και δε θα πλυνεις τα χερια σου και αυτο θα το κανεις πολλες φορες μεχρι να σου περασει.Αυτο το κανει και ενας μη ειδικευομενος δε χρειαζεται αν χει σπουδασει.Και ρωτω λοιπον για ενα ποσοστο που χει ΙΔΨ πιστευεις οτι το αγχος της ΙΔΨ αναλωνεται μονο σε μια πραξη?Οτι δηλαδη φευγει ετσι και δεν μεταφερεται σε αλλη πραξη η σκεψη.Αρα για να καταλαβω η γνωσιακη θεραπεια σε ποιους τομεις χρηζει παρεμβασης?Ποιο προβλημα πιστευεις εσυ με τη λογικη οτι μπορει να λυθει μεσα σε 20 συνεδριες.Δηλαδη αν ο αλλος ερθει με καταθλιψη και σου πει οτι ειμαι χαλια γιατι οι γονεις μου με κακοποιουσαν ψυχολογικα απο μικρος θα βγεις να του πεις οτι τα γνωστικα σχηματα και οι ενδιαμεσες πεποιθησεις και η διχοτομηση που κανεις φταινε για το οτι νιωθεις κατατθλιψη??ΕΛΕΟΣ!Δε βλαπτει και λιγη σοβαροτητα για καποια πραγματα.Τουλαχιστον ομως μην κοροιδευεται τον κοσμο.Και επιπλεον τοσα χρονια μπαινω σαυτο το forum ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΝ που να πει οτι εκανα γνωσιακη θεραπεια και αλλαξε η ζωη μου.Και αυτο που λες περι πειραματικης ψυχολογιας εγω φιλαρακο αμφισβητω στα ισα τις μελετες και τα συμπερασματα τους.Γιατι πολυ απλα αμα ο αλλος εχει καταθλιψη και παρει αντικαταθλιπτικα χαπια και κανει κα ιγνωσιακη αν αυτος γινει καλα που ξερεις εσυ οτι εγινε καλα απο τη γνωσιακη και οχι απο τα χαπια?Επιπλεον και ο ιδιοσ o admin σαυτο το φorum o Νικος εχει πει οτι ενω στις αλλες θεραπειες η δουλεια που γινεται ναι μεν ειναι πιο αργη αλλα τα αποτελεσματα πιο μονιμα!Σε αντιθεση με τη γνωσιακη που τα οποια συμπτωματα επανεμφανιζονται αργοτερα με διαφορετικη μορφη.







Πρώτα από όλα δεν έχω τελειώσει Ελλάδα ούτε έχω παρακολουθήσει σεμινάρια γνωσιακής αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Αλλά γενικά μην συνεχίσεις στο ad hominem

Δεύτερον μπορώ να πω ότι πλέον είμαι εναντίον να ακολουθείται αυστηρά μια προσέγγιση σαν πανάκεια σε όλα τα προβλήματα είτε αυτό λέγεται γνωσιακή είτε ψυχοδυναμική είτε οτιδήποτε (όπως ακριβώς είπες και εσύ άλλωστε). Όμως η επιλογή μιας προσσέγγισης πρέπει να γίνεται με βάση την επιστημονικότητα της, το άτομο και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει. Και σου λέω ότι η Γ-Σ έχει τεσταριστεί πάρα πολλές φορές για συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις και φυσικά ανεξάρτητα από την επιρροή των φαρμάκων. Λες οι ερευνητές να είναι τόσο στουρνάρια που να μην ελέγχουν για τέτοιες μεταβλητές, την στιγμή που οι φαρμακευτικές κάνουν τις ποιο επιθετικές πολιτικές για να περάσουν τις φαρμακο-θεραπείες τους? Υπάρχουν άπειρες έρευνες που δοκιμάζονται συνήθως 4 γκρουπς, 1 θα είναι φαρμακοθεραπεία, άλλο ψυχοθεραπεία (π.χ. Γ-Σ θεραπεία), άλλο φαρμα και ψυχο-θεραπεία μαζί και ένα τέαρτο θα είναι το control/placebo (π.χ. υποστηρικτική θεραπεία). Αυτό το ερευνητικό πρωτόκολλο ακολουθούν πάρα πολλές έγκειρες έρευνες για να τεστάρουν για την αποτελεσματικότητα μιας θεραπείας σε μια συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση. Φυσικά οι μετρήσεις γίνονται όχι μόνο ως προς την βελτίωση του προβλήματος αλλά και ως ποιο καθολικές παραμέτρους λειτουργικότητας (γενικού άγχους, διάθεσης, παράλογων σκέψεων κλπ.).


Δεύτερον δεν κατάλαβες αυτό που σου ειπα. Ότι το πρόβλημα απαξ και εξελιχθεί σε διαταραχή δεν έχει σχέση πλέον με τα πολύπλοκα αίτια που οδήγησαν στην εκδήλωση του. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι μπορεί να περάσουν μεγάλες δυσκολίες, δεν αναπτύσουν όμως όλοι \"διαταραχές\", όπως π.χ. κρίσεις πανικού και κατάθλιψη που επιμένει. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν κάτι γίνει χρόνιο, διαφορετικοί μηχανισμοί (από αυτούς που το δημιούργησαν) το διατηρούν πλέον. Η κατάσταση όντως μπορεί να είναι σύνθετη αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σχετίζεται απαραίτητα μα τους μηχανισμούς που διατηρούν ένα ψυχαναγκαμό (ίσως κάποτε να συνέβαλλαν). Αυτό δεν προέρχεται από την έρευνα της Γ-Σ θεραπείας αλλά από την πειραματική ψυχολογία, άσχετο εντελώς με beck,θεραπευτικές κατευθύνσεις και τα τοιαύτα. Αν βάλεις ένα άτομο να αντιδρά κάθε φορά που βλέπει 2 συγκεκριμένα φωνήεντα να είναι μέρος 4 ψηφίων για 90 φορές, τότε οι χρόνοι αντίδρασεις προοδευτικά θα γίνουν υπερβολικά γρήγοροι και ασυνείδητοι μέχρι που θα \"αυτοματοποιηθούν\" εντελώς. (το ίδιο π.χ. γίνεται με το αυτοκίνητο η σε τομείς που το άτομο έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία και εξοικίωση όπως π.χ. ένα συγκεκριμένο γνωστικό αντικείμενο) Αν μετά βάλεις το άτομο να αντιδρά με τον ίδιο τρόπο για δύο σύμφωνα, τότε είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο η πολύ δύσκολο να ξε-μάθει αυτό που έμαθε (να κάνει την αντίθετη αντίδραση) και οι χρόνοι αντίδρασεις θα πέσουν κατακόρυφα. 


Όταν τώρα εμπλέκονται και συναισθηματικές αντιδράσεις όπως έντονες αντιδράσεις stress τότε αυτή η αυτόματη μάθηση και μνήμη γίνεται πολύ ποιο γρήγορα (ασυνείδητα) και έντονα (λόγω γενετικής προδιάθεσης που υπάρχει σε όλους τους ανθρώπους, απλά σε μερικούς μπορεί να είναι πολύ ποιο έντονη) . Παρόμοιοι μηχανισμοί βρίσκονται από πίσω και από χρόνιες κρίσεις πανικού και κατάθλιψη. Όταν το άτομο έχει κρίσεις πανικού για 4 χρόνια και αρχίζει και κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία για όλους τους λόγους (π.χ. τραυματικές εμπειρίες) που μπορεί να οδήγησαν εκεί, αν και το άτομο μπορεί σταδιακά να αλλάξει πολύ στάση και αντίληψη του εαυτού και του κόσμου (και να επανακαλύψει και ουσιαστικά να γνωρίσει τον εαυτό του) και να βελτιωθεί και με κάποια συμπτώματα, είναι πολύ πιθανό είναι να μην απαλαχθεί από τις κρίσεις πανικού. Γιατί αυτές έχουν συνδεθεί αυτόματα με διάφορα ερεθίσματα, όπως με μια υπερ-ευαισθησία που έχει αποκτήσει το άτομο με τις εσωτερικές καταστάσεις του οργανισμού (αφού έχει γίνει άθελα του \"εξπερ\" στην αντίληψη σωματικών αισθήσεων και \"σκανάρει\" το σώμα του πολύ γρήγορα και αυτόμα/ασυνείδητα όπως κάνει και ένας υπερβολικά έμπειρος οδηγός αυτοκινήτου) η με εξωτερικές καταστάσεις (π.χ. \"σκανάρει\" τον κόσμο γύρω του σε περιπτώσεις αγοραφοβίας και επαναλαμβάνει τις ίδιες καταστροφικές σκέψεις πιθανής ντροπής μέχρι που μετά από κάποιο σημείο γίνονται αυτόματα και συνειρμικά όλα αυτά). 




Αυτό δεν προέρχεται από την Γ-Σ θεραπεία (ίσα ίσα που η γνωστική θεραπεία του beck ελεγε ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ κρύβεται από πίσω μια αυτόματη σκέψη που το προκαλεί, κάτι που δεν ισχύει φυσικά για όλες τις περιπτώσεις) αλλά από την θεωρητική ψυχολογική έρευνα. Τυχαίνει όμως τα λεγόμενα \"συμπεριφορικά πειράματα\" (και γενικότερα ποιο βιωματικές μεθόδους, ακόμα και παιχνίδι ρόλων η θεραπεία μέσω φαντασίας) να δουλεύουν καλύτερα εκεί (σε σχέση με οποιαδήποτε κουβέντα no matter πόσο βαθιά είναι) γιατί ο μόνος τρόπος για να μάθει το άτομο ποιο σωστές αντιδράσεις (σε σχέση με τις δυσλειτουργικές που έχουν αυτοματοποιηθεί) δεν είναι η οποιαδήποτε κουβέντα αλλά το \"hands-on experience\" που λένε, δηλαδή να πέσει το άτομο πάνω σε αυτό που φοβάται και να παλέψει μαζί του. Αυτό μπορεί να αρχίζει από έκθεση σε κρίσεις πανικού και καταναγκασκούς και να φτάσει σε ποιο σύνθετες (και συναισθηματικές η κοινωνικές ) περιπτώσεις όπως σε καταστάσεις που το άτομο έχει κοινωνική φοβία και φοβάται να μιλήσει στην τάξη, η φοβάται να μιλήσει για κάποια συγκεκριμένα θέματα σε κάποιο αγαπημένο του πρόσωπο κλπ. κλπ. Ο θεραπευτής αποτελεί μια ασφαλή βάση που το άτομο μπορεί να στηριχτεί και σταδιακά να επιτεθεί και να ερευνήσει αυτά που φοβάται και τον ταλαιπωρούν ποιο πολύ. Αν και φαίνεται ρηχό, πρόσφατες έρευνες έδειξαν ότι τα \"συμπεριφορικά πειράματα\" έχουν πολύ μεγάλη αποτελεσματικότητα και πολλές φορές πολύ ποιο έντονη από την γνωστική πλευρά της θεραπείας (π.χ. σωκρατική μέθοδος). Κατά την διάρκεια όλης αυτής της διαδικασίας το άτομο από μόνο του θα κάνει άπειρες σκέψεις και συμπεράσματα και κάθε μικρή νίκη πιθανών να επιφέρει και μια αλλαγή ακόμα και σε κάποιες πτυχές της προσωπικότητας του. Έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι το σκάλισμα του παρελθόντος από την αρχή της θεραπείας συνήθως οδηγούν σε μαι χειροτέρευση των συμπτωμάτων σε άτομα με ψυχαναγκασμούς και κρίσεις πανικού. Και είναι λογικό αφού το άτομο αρχίζει και πιάνει πολύ δύσκολες μνήμες χωρίς να ξέρει πρώτα από όλα να διαχειρίζεται τα συναισθήματα του και την σκέψη του στο τώρα, σε απλά καθημερινά πράγματα.




Τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις όπως \"μισώ την ζωή μου\", \"η δεν μπορώ να κάνω σχέση με άλλους\"η οτιδήποτε όλα μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν με την γνωστική μέθοδο, άλλωστε για τέτοιες ακριβώς καταστάσεις την είχαν δημιουργήσει ο Ellis και ο Beck. Μέσω της σωκρατικής μεθόδου το άτομο αλλάζει αυτές τις απολυτότητες και συμπαγείς πεποιθήσεις για χάρη ποιο εύπλαστων και θετικών στάσεων ενώ φυσικά πάντα είναι συνδεμένα όλα αυτά με τα προβλήματα του ατόμου (διαπροσωπικά και μη). 



Κάνεις λάθος που όλο αυτό δεν μπορεί να πάει \"βαθύτερα\" με την γνωστική θεραπεία. Σε προχωρημένα στάδια όταν το άτομο πλέον έχει μάθει να κάνει καλύτερο έλεγχο και διαχείριση των συναισθημάτων του και το πως σχετίζεται με τον εαυτό του και τους άλλους, το θέμα μπορεί να προχωρήσει σε συγκεκριμένες παρελθοντικές καταστάσεις που ήταν τραυματικές για το άτομο καθώς και για τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να απέκτησε μέσα στα πλαίσια της οικογενειας του και των παρελθοντικών διαπροσωπικών του σχέσεων. Εκεί αρχίζουν και παίζουν άλλες τεχνικές όπως το παιχνίδι ρόλων και η βαθύτερη γνωστική αναδόμηση και ερμηνεία των παρελθοντικών καταστάσεων και γεγονότων υπό την καθοδήγηση πάντα του θεραπευτή. Αυτό το στάδιο είναι ποιο σημαντικό για την αυτογνωσία και αποτελεί γενικά πολύ σημαντικό για το ευ ζην και την πρόληψη. Φυσικά αν σε κάποιον (θεραπευτή η θεραπευόμενο) δεν αρέσει το παιχνίδι ρόλων και η γνωστική αναδόμηση μπορεί να αλλάξει μετά από κάποιο σημείο από Γ-Σ θεραπεία σε ψυχοδυναμική, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. 


Άποψη μου είναι ότι καμία μέθοδος από μόνη της δεν στέκει επιστημονικά και όλες μπορεί να έχουν ψήγματα αλήθειας μέσα τους. Γι\'αυτό και σε προγράμματα όπως στο διδακτορικό κλινικής ψυχολογίας της Αγγλίας μαθαίνουν την επιστημονική ψυχολογική θεωρία πίσω από τις διαταραχές (άσχετο με τις προσεγγίσεις) και από εκεί και πέρα χρησιμοποιούν όλοι \"εκλεκτικές μεθόδους\" , ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις του θεραπευτή και του ατόμου. Αν ένα άτομο έρθει και πει ότι έχει κατάθλιψη και ότι τον κακοποιούσαν από μικρό, τότε φυσικά η θεραπεία (που μπορεί να είναι ένα μίγμα γνωστικής και ψυχοδυναμικής, η θεραπεία σχημάτων η γνωστικής-αναλυτικής) θα είναι από την αρχή ποιο επικεντρωμένη στο παρελθόν, αν το άτομο έρθει και όλα του πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι που τον τελευταίο χρόνο εμφάνισε κρίσεις πανικού τότε το μέγιστο θα ήταν να γίνει αρχή με συμπεριφορικές μεθόδους, μετά ποιο γνωστικές και στο τέλος αν το άτομο θέλει να πάει και ποιο βαθιά, είτε με γνωστική η ψυχοδυναμική η το οτιδήποτε. 


Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ο ψυχολόγος είναι να ενημερώνεται πάντα για την μοντέρνα θεωρητική ψυχοπαθολογία και ψυχολογία γενικότερα, για έρευνες που δείχουν ποια μέθοδος μπορεί να είναι καλύτερη για κάτι συγκεκριμένο και από εκεί και πέρα να πράττει \"εκλεκτικά\" και ποτε ελιτίστικα κατα την γνώμη μου, είτε αυτό λέγεται Γ-Σ θεραπεία είτε ψυχοδυναμική είτε ροτζεριανή είτε οτιδήποτε. Και φυσικά είναι πολύ σημαντικό το άτομο να πάντα να βρίσκει τον κατάλληλο (για αυτόν/αυτή) και έμπειρο θεραπευτή. Κάθε θεραπευτής μπορεί να διαφέρει τρομερά για το πως ασκεί μια μέθοδο και το θέμα είναι να βρούμε αυτόν που μας ταιριάζει.

----------


## Calin

http://e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5348

νομίζω οτι έχω καποια νεύρωση και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι νευρώσεις θεραπεύονται με τον καιρό ή πρέπει να πας σε ψυχολόγο για να γιατρευτείς

----------


## amelie74

κατα τη γνωμη μου καλο θα ηταν να πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο , γιατι πολυ συχνα οι νευρωσεις οταν δεν τις καταπολεμαμε, εχουν την ταση να γινονται πιο ισχυρες....
υπαρχουν βεβαια και περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που ξεπερασαν την νευρωση τους με αλλους τροπους(π.χ. γυμναστικη,εργασιοθεραπει ,στηριξη απο το \"περιβαλλον\" κλπ).

----------


## ΜΕΛΙΝΑ10

καλησπερα σε ολους .Εχω την εντυπωση οτι την afrula,δεν την αφορα πια μεθοδο ψυχαναλυσης θα ακουλουθησει.Θελει εναν ψυχολογο που να μπορει να μιλαει με ανεση, ασφαλεια χωρις ντροπη,και οικονομικο γιατι δεν εχει τη δυνατοτητα.Ακομα και αν βρει καποιον που της ταιριαζει το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο,με αποτελεσμα να αγχωνετε που θα βρει τα χρηματα για να συνεχισει? μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ψαξει λιγο στο δημο που μενει ,η στις γυρω περιοχες για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη.Αρκετοι δημοι εχουν κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας.Ενα παραδειγμα ο δημος Ηλιουπολης ο οποιος κανει απιστευτη δουλεια

----------


## melissa

Η Αφρούλα έχει πάει απ\'οτι θυμάμαι σε κάποιο κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας αλλά δεν καταφερε να βοηθηθεί γι\'αυτό και μετά από μόνη της ζήτησε κάποιον ιδιώτη ψυχολόγο.

----------


## ΜΕΛΙΝΑ10

Υπαρχουν πολλα ,οπως υπαρχουν και πολλοι ψυχολογοι.Δεν ειναι ολα για τα μπαζα(ευχομαι).υπαρχουν μερικα που με πολυ μικρο ποσο σε αναλαμβανουνε,και προς θεου δεν σου λενε οτι εισαι βαρια περιπτωση.

----------


## afrula

οχι παιδια μπορω να δωσω μεχρι 80 ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΘΩ,ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗ ΘΕΛΩ.Αλλα που ειναι?:(Παρακαλαω το Θεο μερα νυχτα!!!!!!

----------


## afrula

Πηγα εκει με τα λιγα, ηταν φοιτητης στο 4ο ετος γνωσιακης αφου βεβαια ειχε τελειωσει το πανεπιστημιο του στο Βουκουρεστι κιολας ,επεσα σε καλο ωραια τυχη εχω, γιατι ξερετε πιστευω οτι μετα το πτυχιο πανε να σπουδασουν τη γνωσιακη για 4 χρονακια.ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΕΣ ΔΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΩ ΠΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ.ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ?ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ 15 ΕΥΡΩ.Και δεν εχανα 80 ευρω αλλιως θα χα φυγει με τη τριτη αντε φορα!!!!ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ !!!!!!!ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΙ ,ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑ,ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ,ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ.Να του λεω ειμαι ετσι να με λεει χειροτερα να του λεω νιωθω ετσι και να λεει ακομη χειροτερα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μη φοβαμαι τις λεξεις και να κολλαω.Εκθεση και παρεμποδιση της επιβεβαιωσης δηλαδη η με το καθρεφτη η με αλλο προσωπο.Αλλα διαβασα οτι μερικοι χειροτερευουν .Τι να πω θα προσευχομαι και θα ψαχνω .Αλλα εσεις πηγαιντε!!!!!15 ευρω μονο και βλεπετε αν σας κανει η οχι.Εγω αφηστε με να περναω το ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑ μου αλλα δε γινεται καποτε θα κοιμηθω στο κρεββατι μου ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ με ολα και θα ξαπλωσω με χαμογελο.:)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Πηγα εκει με τα λιγα, ηταν φοιτητης στο 4ο ετος γνωσιακης αφου βεβαια ειχε τελειωσει το πανεπιστημιο του στο Βουκουρεστι κιολας ,επεσα σε καλο ωραια τυχη εχω, γιατι ξερετε πιστευω οτι μετα το πτυχιο πανε να σπουδασουν τη γνωσιακη για 4 χρονακια.ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΕΣ ΔΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΩ ΠΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ.ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ?ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕ 15 ΕΥΡΩ.Και δεν εχανα 80 ευρω αλλιως θα χα φυγει με τη τριτη αντε φορα!!!!ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ !!!!!!!ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΙ ,ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑ,ΣΙΓΟΥΡΙΑ,ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ.Να του λεω ειμαι ετσι να με λεει χειροτερα να του λεω νιωθω ετσι και να λεει ακομη χειροτερα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μη φοβαμαι τις λεξεις και να κολλαω.Εκθεση και παρεμποδιση της επιβεβαιωσης δηλαδη η με το καθρεφτη η με αλλο προσωπο.Αλλα διαβασα οτι μερικοι χειροτερευουν .Τι να πω θα προσευχομαι και θα ψαχνω .Αλλα εσεις πηγαιντε!!!!!15 ευρω μονο και βλεπετε αν σας κανει η οχι.Εγω αφηστε με να περναω το ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑ μου αλλα δε γινεται καποτε θα κοιμηθω στο κρεββατι μου ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ με ολα και θα ξαπλωσω με χαμογελο.:)




Πως τα πας τώρα τελευταία? Καλύτερα σε βλέπω. Μπορείς να βγεις έξω η φοβάσαι μην σε βλέπουν?

----------


## afrula

Δε πολυβγαινω να σου πω την αληθεια και αν βγω εστιαζω πολυ στα βλεμματα,στα χαμογελα ,στις γκριματσες και γενικα στις αντιδρασεις του κοσμου.Το ξερω ειναι παραλογο μερικες φορες το εχω εντονα και αλλες λεω πας καλα????Τα ιδια δε κανεις και εσυ?Και αυτοχαστουκιζομαι!Η καταθλιψη μου ειπε ο γιατρος απο μετρια εγινε πολυ ηπια ΔΟΞΑΣΟΙ!!! αλλα ηρθαν οι εμμονες και οι καταναγκασμοι και βοηθεια δεν εχω!!!Χτες ημουν 3 ωρες στο μπανιο στο καθρεφτη να κοιταζομαι να συγκρινομαι με χρωματα τελος παντων.Το θεμα ειναι οτι με τα DUMYROX που μου δωσε ο γιατρος μου τα παιρνω 10 μερες κολλαω!απο εναν καταναγκασμο κανω 10 τωρα!Και δυστυχως απο 74 κιλα εγινα 80!!!:(:(

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Δε πολυβγαινω να σου πω την αληθεια και αν βγω εστιαζω πολυ στα βλεμματα,στα χαμογελα ,στις γκριματσες και γενικα στις αντιδρασεις του κοσμου.Το ξερω ειναι παραλογο μερικες φορες το εχω εντονα και αλλες λεω πας καλα????Τα ιδια δε κανεις και εσυ?Και αυτοχαστουκιζομαι!Η καταθλιψη μου ειπε ο γιατρος απο μετρια εγινε πολυ ηπια ΔΟΞΑΣΟΙ!!! αλλα ηρθαν οι εμμονες και οι καταναγκασμοι και βοηθεια δεν εχω!!!Χτες ημουν 3 ωρες στο μπανιο στο καθρεφτη να κοιταζομαι να συγκρινομαι με χρωματα τελος παντων.Το θεμα ειναι οτι με τα DUMYROX που μου δωσε ο γιατρος μου τα παιρνω 10 μερες κολλαω!απο εναν καταναγκασμο κανω 10 τωρα!Και δυστυχως απο 74 κιλα εγινα 80!!!:(:(





Αφού το ξέρεις ότι αυτό με τα χρώματα είναι παράλογο δεν μπορείς έστω με το ζόρι να μην το κάνεις? Προσποιήσου ότι δεν έχεις τις σκέψεις και κάνε κάτι άλλο εκείνη την στιγμή και άστες να επαναλαμβάνονται. Ασχολείσου με κάτι που να σε αποροφά εντελώς και αστες να υπάρχουν εκεί αν δεν τις δίνεις σημασία πιστεύώ ότι θα \"καταλαγιάσουν\" και αυτές. Μην τις καταπιέζεις απλά δέξου τες και αστες να υπάρχουν στο μυαλό σου και δες τι θα γίνει.


Αφρουλα έχεις πει ότι έχεις κάποιο αγόρι έτσι? Ισχύει? Δεν σε βοηθάει αυτό το πράγμα από μόνο του με την πρόβλημα που έχεις με την εμφάνιση?


Θα σου έλεγα να βγαίνεις περισσότερο γιατί όσο μένεις σπίτι συνήθως χειροτερεύουν αυτά. Συνδέεις την όλη φάση με το σπίτι και χειροτερεύει, μπαίνεις σε φαύλους κύκλους. Θα ήταν καλύτερο να πας έξω να παρακολουθήσεις κανα μάθημα σε κάτι ECDL ξέρω γω να αποκτήσει και λίγο νόημα η καθημερινότητα σου. Αν δεν έχεις κάτι να κάνεις, πως θες να ξεφύγεις από αυτή την κατάσταση? Το μυαλό σου μόνο αυτό έχει να ασχολείται. Αν είχες κάποιους στόχους, κάποια χομπι, καποια καθημερινή ασχολία θα βοηθούσε. Τώρα αν φοβάσαι και κολάς μην τυχόν σε κοιτάξουν οι άλλοι, αυτό είναι όντως προβληματάκι. Το θέμα είναι ότι λόγω της επανάληψης αυτές οι \"παράλογες\" φοβίες έχουν κολήσει με συνειρμικό-αυτόματο τρόπο με συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις (όπως π.χ. οι κρίσεις πανικού με αγοραφοβία που κάποιος θα το πάθει αυτόματα σε ανοιχτούς χόρους με κόσμο) Αν βρεις κάποιο καλό γνωστικό-συμπεριφορικό θεραπευτή να του πεις να βγείτε και έξω μαζί στον κόσμο αν τόσο δεν μπορείς. Πάντως εγώ θα σου έλεγα να προσπαθήσεις να βγαίνεις μόνη σου και να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις ασχολίες. Έστω με το ζόρι και με άγχος.


Όσο για το Dumyrox, συνήθως αυτά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά κάνουν \"παράδοξα\" (αντίθετα) effects τις πρώτες εβδομάδες μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί ο εγκέφαλος. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί αυτά π.χ. μπορεί να αυξάνουν την σεροτονίνη αλλά ο εγκέφαλος έχει συνηθίσει σε άλλα επίπεδα (π.χ. χαμηλά)οπότε και αντιδρά μειώνοντας τα επίπεδα ακόμα περισσότερο από πριν (οπότε και τα συμπτώματα χειροτερεύουν) αλλά με τον καιρό συνηθίζει τα νέα επίπεδα και τα \"αφήνει\" να αυξάνονται με ευεργετικά (υποτίθεται) αποτελέσματα. Οπότε το γεγονός ότι κολάς περισσότερο μπορεί να είναι και καλό και να σημαίνει ότι μετά από 1-2 εβδομάδες (ίσως και λίγο περισσότερο) τελικά θα \"πιάσουν\". Βλέπεις και κάνεις.

----------


## velout

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by velout_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Φιλε petran εχεις δικιο σε πολλα απο αυτα που περιγραφεις.Ωστοσο θα ηθελα να σταθω σε 2 πραγματα που δεν εγιναν κατανοητα.Πρωτον η ψυχοδυναμικη θεραπεια δεν εξεταζει το παρελθον του ασθενη με την ιστορικη εννοια αυτο το εκανε η κλασικη ψυχαναλυση του freud.Σημερα χρησιμοποιειται η τροποποιημενη ψυχαναλυση οπου αναλυεται η μεταβιβαση στο εδω και τωρα και οχι παρελθοντικα.Δευτερον αναφερθηκες σε θεραπειες σχηματων και γνωσιακη αναλυτικη.Εχοντας διαβασει το βιβλιο του Young θεραπεια σχηματων καθως και τον κυριο αξονα της γνωσιακης αναλυτικησ οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι της θεωρω και τις 2 αντιεπιστημονικες ανακριβεις και τελειως προχειρες.Αν διαβασεις το βιβλιο θεραπεια σχηματων θα δεις οτι ο Young καυχιεται οτι μπορει να θεραπευσει βαριες διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας.Ωστοσο η προσεγγιση της ψυχοπαθολογιας και των αιτιων αυτων των διαταραχων ειναι παιδιαστικη εντελως.Χωριζει αυθαιρετα και χωρις καμια βαση τις διαταραχες σε σχηματα συμπεριφορας σπαζοντας τα σε 18 κατηγοριες και προσπαθωντας με ενα χαζο τεστ να ενταξει το ατομο σε αυτες χωρις να λαμβανει υποψη του οτι αυτα τα σχηματα εντασσονται κλινικα σε ευρυτερες ομαδες που εχουν μελετηθει εδω και χρονια απο τους σπουδαιοτερους ψυχαναλυτες.Σου συνιστω να διαβασεις και λιγο Μελανι Κλαιν περι καταθλιπτικης θεσης εκει θα καταλαβεις πολλα για τον ανθρωπινο ψυχισμο και θα δεις οτι αυτα τα βιβλια των γνωσιακων ειναι εντελως αλλου για αλλου.Καλως η κακως ακομα και στα ψυχιατρικα εγχειριδια η ψυχαναλυση κατεχει τα πρωτεια.Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι στα DSM και σε πανεπιστημιακα συγγραματα ψυχοπαθολογιας χρησιμοποιουνται ψυχαναλυτικοι οροι οπως μηχανισμοι αμυνας,αντισταση,απωθηση,π λινδρομηση,διχοτομηση κτλ.Καλως η κακως η γνωσιακη και ολα τα παρακλαδια της τυπου αναλυτικη και σχηματων δεν εχουν καταφερει να συνεισφερουν καθολου στον τομεα της ψυχοπαθολογιας καθως και της θεραπειας και αυτο φαινεται.Οσο και να κραυγαζουμε για το αντιθετο η ψυχοδυναμικη στον τομεα της ψυχοπαθολογιας κατεχει τα πρωτεια.Επισης δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι στις διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας που ναι και οι πιο βαριες περιπτωσεις χρησιμοποιειται η ψυχοδυναμικη θεραπεια.Η ψυχικη δομη του ανθρωπου ειναι πολυπλοκη και δεν μπαινει στους κανονες της πειραματικης και συμπεριφορικης ψυχολογιας τυπου δραση αντιδραση,ερεθισμα και εξαρτημενη μαθηση.Αυτη η προσεγγιση ειναι υπεραπλουστευμενη!Υπαρχει το συναισθηματικο κομματι του ανθρωπου που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο και η γνωσιακη και πειραματικη δεν το υπολογιζουν.η αναδομηση των γνωστικων πεποιθησεων δεν αρκουν για να αλλαξει καποιος ριζικα και να απαλλαγει απο ασχημα συναισθηματα.

----------


## melene

οκ βελουτ ενταξει καταλαβαμε εισαι οπαδος της ψυχοδυναμικης.φτανει νομιζω ε?

----------


## anwnimi

Πσσσ, και η ιστορία επαναμβάνεται, με διαμάχες για το σωστό και το λάθος...
Ας μην επαναμβανόμαστε, το e-psy θέλει καινούρια επεισόδια, όχι τα παλιά!:)


Αυτό που τείνω να πιστεύω είναι πως το κάθε ένα συμβάλλει στην εξέλιξη του καθενός, δίνοντάς του ένα διαφορετικό \"φως\".
Το τι \"φως\" ζητά κάποιος είναι διαφορετικό και όσον αφορά τι του ταιριάζει γενικά σαν άνθρωπο αλλά και το τι επιθυμεί στη δεδομένη φάση της ζωής του:



> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> η πραγματικότητα έχει μια τόσο βαθιά υποκειμενική διάσταση, που δεν έχει νόημα να σπεύδω να \"φωτίζω\" τους άλλους, πριν καλά καλά γνωρίσω ποιο φως ψάχνουν.








> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> η θεραπευτική σχέση που δημιουργείται μεταξύ θεραπευτή/θεραπευόμενου φέρνει το ψυχοθεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα.


Γιατί, όλες οι φοβίες, οι ψυχαναγκασμοί και δεν ξερω γω τι άλλο, νιώθω πως πηγάζουν μέσα από την έντονη μοναξιά που νιώσαμε, είτε περιστοιχιζόμαστε από ανθρώπους γύρω μας, είτε όχι.
Είναι ίσως πως δε νιώσαμε ασφαλείς και αποδεκτοί όταν έπρεπε.
Και αυτή την αποδοχή και ασφάλεια, όταν την βρούμε στο πρόσωπο κάποιου άλλου, μαθαίνουμε να την προσφέρουμε μετέπειτα και στον εαυτό μας, χωρίς την παντοτινή παρουσία του ειδικού.



Αφρούλα μου μείνε εκεί που θα νιώσεις ότι σε αποδέχονται. Εκεί που δε θα σου πουν ότι εισαι \"βαριά περίπτωση\" αλλά εκεί που θα σου πουν ότι περνάς πράγματι δύσκολα αλλά υπάρχει φως στον ορίζοντα. Αρκεί να μείνεις, να έχεις εμπιστοσύνη και πίστη, να σφίξεις τα δόντια και να το παλέψεις, μαζί με τον ειδικό.

----------


## afrula

Aγωνιζομαι και οταν βρω τον καταλληλο θα δωsω μεγαλη μαχη να γινω καλα.Πιστεψε με το χω αποφασισει εδω και καιρο .ΜΑΡΙΑΠ σε αυτον πηγα και μου πε ειμαι ταχα βαρια περιπτωση και δε μπορει.Μου συστησατε τον ιδιο και εσυ και ηmelene

----------


## afrula

a oxi μαριαπ καποιο αλλο μελος μου συστησε τον ιδιο με της melene.O δικος σου ποσα παιρνει?μπορεις να μαθεις πραγματα γιαυτον?

----------

